# ¿Para qué sirve una frase gramaticalmente correcta?



## Cecilio

¿Para exhibirla en un museo?

   En muchos de los threads que se plantean en WR surge la cuestión eterna de lo gramaticalmente correcto o incorrecto, concepto éste difícil de definir y que suele suscitar debates.

   A mi entender, las lenguas son entidades en contínua transformación. Lo que hablamos ahora es una derivación de lo que hablaron algunos antepasados nuestros, y lo que hablen nuestros de scendientes será una derivación de lo que nosotros hablemos. Las lenguas romances, por ejemplo, son una forma desarrollada del latín. En una época detarminada los hablantes de latín empezaron a olvidarse de las declinaciones, empezaron a modificar las conjugaciones verbales, uintroduciendo nocvedade como los verbos auxiliares (habeo especialmente), de manera que a lo largo de los siglos esas lenguas se fueron diferenciando del latín original y también unas entre otras. Me imagino que por aquellos tiempos debía haber algún gramático que se echara las manos a la cabeza ante tanta ‘incorrección’ lingüística. Poco importó: las lenguas siguieron su curso natural. Porque lo natural en las lenguas es evolucionar, y esa evolución implica siempre romper con determinadas ‘normas’ anteriores.

   Hay personas que lo ven de otra manera. Ven las lenguas como un conjunto de normas inviolables e inmutables, y tildan de “incorrecto” todo lo que se salga de esas normas. Esa manera de ver las cosas es ilógica y antinatural, por no decir absurda. Pongamos por caso la actitud de personas como Lázaro Carreter, lingüista español de conocido renombre. Para Lázaro daba la sensación de que la lengua española se había detenido más o menos en 1950, y cualquier desarrollo posterior había que considerarlo, por norma, incorrecto, y había que desdeñarlo. Hoy en día, en el año 2006, sigue habiendo personas que comparten ese punto de vista. Me parece anormal. ¿Qué pasa? ¿Los últimos 50 años de lengua española, con sus transformaciones, tendencias, cambios, innovaciones, etc., no cuentan? ¿Hay que verlos necesariamente como algo dudoso, o directamente ‘no deseable’?

   Las lenguas evolucionan, y lo hacen normalmente de manera gradual y según una serie de mecanismos que ayudan a regular ese proceso. Las gramáticas y diccionarios vienen después. Me molesta muchísimo que haya algunos que no sean capaz de tener confianza en ese proceso que yo defino como natural y se escuden en una especie de purismo a ultranza. Lo importante es la comunicación, y esa comunicación se produce a diferentes niveles, y en diferentes registros, y está muy bien que haya lingüistas y políticas educacionales y reglas ortográficas, etc., pero la lengua, LA LENGUA como vehículo de comunicación está por encima de todo eso. Muy por encima. Negar esa evidencia conduce a posturas absurdas.


----------



## Tsoman

Aunque no crea que el uso correcto de la gramatica sea muy importante en nustras vidas cotidianas, hay veces cuando es mejor hablar o escribir correctamente (pero ahora no =P ) 

Si uno es el gerente de un almacén o algo parecido, hay que usar perfectamente la lengua para mantener la ilusión de profesionalismo. Pero al mismo tiempo, dicho uso profesional no tiene nada que ver con el uso popular. Lo mas probable es que con tiempo la lengua popular cambie y evolucione y la lengua oficial siga despues.


----------



## Tsoman

I'd like to add that in English, I don't think it is correct to end a sentence with a preposition, but that's a rule that we tend to ignore, and for good reason.

I hate reading books where the author tries too hard to not end sentences with prepositions. Normal people would say for example, "I like the house that I live in"  but perhaps the ultimate correct usage of english would be "I like the house in which I live." Honestly, this is an example of there the correct usage is harder to understand for me, at least. 

Maybe someone else knows more about this particular grammar point


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Lo que dices es verdad Cecilio, pero la pregunta es ¿qué es evolución y qué es error?

Te voy a dar un ejemplo. En esta parte de España (Zamora) y en muchas otras zonas me imagino, *todo el mundo* (y cuando digo todo digo profesores, personas con un nivel de educación superior, etc) dicen "comistes" en vez de "comiste", "vivistes" en vez de "viviste", etc. 

Eso es un error, o eso he oído yo siempre. Pero si aquí lo dice todo el mundo entonces debería ser visto como un regionalismo y no como un error.

¿Cómo podemos establecer los límites? Yo creo que está bien lo de ser tolerante y entender que las lenguas evolucionan pero también pienso que eso tiene que ser regulado por alguien. Al fin y al cabo la lengua está compuesta por reglas y excepciones, pero para establecer las reglas tenemos que ponernos de acuerdo.

Creo que es importante tener una gramática bien definida (digna de museo como dices ) y enseñarla a la gente y a los extranjeros que aprenden español. Luego que cada uno hable con su ideolecto y como le parezca...


----------



## Fernita

Cecilio, en algunos aspectos estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pero cuando alguien está aprendiendo una lengua y pide ayuda, considero que lo mejor es darle lo mejor y no cualquier respuesta parecida para que esa persona se queda tranquila. No me parece justo.
1. Creo que depende de cada uno, si quiere o no buscar la frase gramaticalmente correcta, aprenderla, compartirla, usarla, etc.
2. Uno no sabe los motivos que tiene la otra persona cuando aprende un idioma. ¿Mira si es que tiene en vista un trabajo importante y necesita saber otro idioma casi a la perfección?
3. No hay dudas y coincido contigo en que las lenguas se van transformando y no me parece mal. Es natural, el mundo está cambiando vertiginosamente, ¿por qué no cambiarían las lenguas? Y a medida que cambian no vamos adaptando, con mayor o menor naturalidad.
4. Por lo que he leído, tus palabras, oraciones son casi todas gramaticalmente correctas, creo. ¿Y para qué te sirve? Sabes para qué, para poder comunicarte correctamente y no estilo "Tarzán". Para poder expresar tu mensaje claramente. En fin, hay muchas razones.
5. Quizá el punto 4 sea una exageración y de hecho lo es para un nativo, pero no lo es para uno que recién comienza. 
6. Estoy más que convencida que para usar oraciones que no son correctas gramaticalmente, primero y principal hay que saber hablar con propiedad, saber qué es correcto gramaticalmente hablando, y luego, si tienes ganas y depende en qué lugar estés, hablas como quieres y dices cualquier barbaridad. Yo lo hago, invento palabras y hasta digo cosas que me causan gracia y no son correctas cuando estoy entre amigos, y nadie se ha muerto hasta ahora.
7. ¿Para qué sirve una investigación científica o un análisis histórico más o menos correcto, si igual se entiende?  
8. *¿Por qué hablar incorrectamente si se puede hacerlo correctamente? *
Saludos,
Fernita.

pd/ Ya sé que te refieres a la corrección a ultranza, y lo único que se me ocurre es que a algunos nos gusta, nos interesa y a otros no tanto. Tan simple como eso. De no haber habido reglas, códigos, etc. en su origen, no estaríamos teniendo estos intercambios.


----------



## jinti

Estoy de acuerdo de que a veces nos liamos en discusiones inutiles sobre algún punto oscuro de gramática, que los idiomas tienen una vida propia durante la cual van desarrollándose de una manera natural, y que no debemos intentar guardarlos "helados".

Pero la gramática sí tiene algunas funciones. Una de ellas es hacerlo posible comunicar una idea a otra gente que han adoptado la misma gramática. Entonces todos (digo, los que la han aceptado o aprendido) entienden qué quiero decir cuando digo _fui_ / _he ido_, o si hay o no una diferencia entre _bajó del árbol_ y _se bajó del árbol,_ y si es que sí, cuál será. Se entiende lo que se entiende a causa de la gramática, aunque cambie. 

Y aunque lo que se considera aceptable sí cambia a través de los años, todo lo que cambia no es inutil. Yo intento usar la gramática apropiada a mi época y a las varias situaciones en las cuales me encuentro (sin éxito muchas veces, pero por lo menos hago el esfuerzo ). Sé que los demás van a juzgarme según la gramática que utilizo, entre otras cosas, y por eso hay muchas cosas que digo en casa o a mis amigos que no digo de la misma manera en la oficina o en una ponencia. Me visto de una manera apropiada a la situación, me comporto de una manera apropiada (más o menos ), y claro, hablo de una manera apropiada. (En mi lengua materna, digo -- no me atrevo afirmar nada del estilo en español). Y si nadie me enseña la gramática de un idioma, no voy a saber qué decir o cómo expresarme para dar la impresión que quiero dar (además de comunicar mis ideas). 

En muchas escuelas de mi país, dejaron de enseñar la gramática hace años, y por lo que veo en la universidad donde trabajo, los jóvenes (yo ya soy una vieja, jaja) muchas veces no saben expresarse de una manera que se considera culta. No tienen la oportunidad de escoger entre varios registros ya que no saben más de uno, y eso es una lástima. No es que quiero que todos utilicen un registro formal todo el tiempo, pero el no poder hacerlo cuando sea necesario es una limitación. Ya sé que lo "culto" va a cambiar y en unos decenios o siglos, va a ser algo muy diferente de lo que se considera "culto" hoy, pero estamos comunicando hoy.

Te diré que es por una falta de conocimiento de gramática aún más que vocabulario que me siento limitada en español.


----------



## jazyk

> Te diré que es por una falta de conocimiento de gramática aún más que vocabulario que me siento limitada en español.


¡Cuánta modestia!


----------



## Cecilio

Hola. En algunas ocasiones se comenta el papel que tiene lo "gramaticalmente correcto" en la enseñanza de idiomas. El tema, sin duda, merece una reflexión profunda.

Llevo muchos años siendo profesor de idiomas (principalmente de inglés), y tengo ocasión de reflexionar sobre esas cosas en mi vida diaria. Supongo que muchos de los que participan en estos foros también son profesores, e imagino que también tendrán sus propias vivencias y reflexiones al respecto.

En una situación ideal tendríamos a un profesor X que tiene que enseñar un idioma extranjero Y a un grupo de alumnos. En esa situación ideal, la lengua Y tiene un conjunto claro de normas gramaticales. El profesor X tiene como misión transmitir ese conjunto de normas utilizando las más variadas técnicas pedagógicas e intentar que sus estudiantes aprendan la lengua en sus destrezas fundamentales (hablar, entender, escribir, etc.).

Lo único que puedo decir es que esa situación ideal no existe, y si algún profesor pretende poseer ese conjunto de normas de una lengua eso se debe a dos razones: o está muy equivocado, o simplemente miente (o estafa) a sus alumnos.

Yo aprendí inglés hace veintipico años. Entre el inglés que yo aprendí y el que enseño ahora observo ya grandes diferencias. Son muy diferentes también las maneras en que se expone la gramática. Me cuesta grandísimos esfuerzos encontrar una fuente 'inamovible' de normas y de criterios, me resulta imposible decir a los alumnos que algo es corercto o incorrecto si no es a través de un contexto adecuado, o de un proceso en el que antes o después surge la duda.

Un ejemplo. A mí me enseñaron que el verbo "have", en las preguntas, era así, p e: "Have you (got) a pencil?" En el libro que utilizaba el año pasado se daba como ÚNICA posibilidad la siguiente: "Do you have a pencil?". ¿Qué hacer en este caso? La misión del profesor es ser consciente de todas estas cosas e intentar mostrar a sus alumnos una visión lo más coherente posible, siguiendo un principio de sentido común y de adecuación al nivel de los propios alumnos. Pero, ¿dónde está esa supuesta 'autoridad' normativa de la que emana lo correcto y lo incorrecto? Está en el propio día a día de los hablantes, en las experiencias de cada uno, en las gramáticas que uno consulta (algunas de esas gramáticas, al menos en el contexto anglosajón, están diseñadas al 100 % a partir del uso de los hablantes; no parten de la norma, sino del uso).

Pensar que existe una 'norma' poderosa e inmutable es como mínimo infantil.  Cualquier profesor que quiera estar al día en su trabajo y ofrecer a sus alumnos una visión adecuada de los hechos tiene que dudar. Ese es el principio báisco: dudar. En WR he leído frases del tipo: "Esta frase incumple una norma gramatical, ERGO es incorrecta". Quien dice eso está dando validez universal, o valor eterno, a algo que no lo tiene. Yo soy de la opinión de que en las lenguas no hay nada inmutable, ni eterno, y que el principio de la duda es más que necesario.


----------



## Rayines

> Yo soy de la opinión de que en las lenguas no hay nada inmutable, ni eterno, y que el principio de la duda es más que necesario.


Pero Cecilio...¿Tú no intentas con el inglés enseñarlo correctamente?, ¿aun tomando en cuenta todas tus salvedades?
Yo, por ejemplo, no lo razono, pero me encanta hablar español con la mayor corrección posible. Más allá de eso, y coincido totalmente con mi compatriota Fernita, puedo decir miles de disparates en charlas íntimas, o aún en el foro, pero distinguiendo lo que no está bien dicho. ¡No me resulta difícil hacerlo!


----------



## Cecilio

Sin duda, en mis clases de inglés, como en cualquier clase de idiomas, antes o después se han de utilizar términos como "correcto/"incorrecto", etc., porque de lo contrario no habría manera de concretar nada. En el día a día se impone también el sentido práctico, y el sentido común. Sin embargo, lo que quiero decir es que esos conceptos gramaticales son siempre relativos y revisables, y el profesor debe ir con cuidado a la hora de aplicarlos. El proceso de aprender/enseñar es muy complejo y hay que estar atento a muchas variantes.


----------



## jmx

Rayines said:


> ... me encanta hablar español con la mayor corrección posible.


¿ Y qué es "la mayor corrección posible" ?

A) Lo que tú (vos) te has definido como correcto de acuerdo a tus gustos.
B) Lo que otros señores, gramáticos normativistas, han definido como correcto de acuerdo a sus gustos.

En la escuela a todos nos enseñan lo segundo, es decir, a seguir las reglas creadas por unos ciertos señores que viven del asunto. Pero sus reglas siguen siendo arbitrarias, subjetivas y resultado de sus criterios estéticos particulares. Si tu respuesta a mi pregunta es B, entonces les estás haciendo un favor a esos señores que no se merecen, puesto que no hacen otra cosa que imponer sus gustos particulares a los demás.


----------



## jmx

Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> Te voy a dar un ejemplo. En esta parte de España (Zamora) y en muchas otras zonas me imagino, *todo el mundo* (y cuando digo todo digo profesores, personas con un nivel de educación superior, etc) dicen "comistes" en vez de "comiste", "vivistes" en vez de "viviste", etc.


Si te revisas los foros, descubrirás que eso mismo pasa en gran parte del mundo hispanoparlante, por no decir todo, con la posible excepción de las zonas donde la aspiración de las eses es más extremada. Es decir, las formas "comiste" y "comistes" posiblemente han convivido en todas las variantes de la lengua castellana durante siglos, pero una es "correcta" y otra "incorrecta". ¿ Por qué ? Haría falta investigarlo, pero no me sorprendería que a un cierto autor, quizá al mismo Nebrija, no le gustara "comistes" y decidiera declararla como forma "incorrecta". Y desde entonces nadie se ha atrevido a llevarle la contraria dentro de los normativistas. De manera que la forma "correcta" no es otra cosa que el gusto particular de un señor, repetido como verdad inmutable a lo largo de los siglos.




			
				Kräuter_Fee said:
			
		

> Al fin y al cabo la lengua está compuesta por reglas y excepciones, pero para establecer las reglas tenemos que ponernos de acuerdo.


Cada vez que abrimos la boca, estamos estableciendo reglas. Consciente o inconscientemente, *negociamos* nuestra lengua con nuestros interlocutores, con el objetivo de comunicarnos. Si las reglas normativas (esto es, inventadas por un gramático normativista) fueran imprescindibles, no nos entenderíamos nunca, ya que casi nadie se las sabe, en estos mismos foros solo hay un miembro que se las sepa todas. Y menos aún nos entenderíamos "en una conversación de taberna". 

Pero sí nos entendemos, porque usamos las reglas implícitas de la lengua, aquellas que están grabadas en la mente de cada hablante nativo, y que podemos llamar *reglas descriptivas* (por oposición a reglas normativas). Y donde hay una variación dialectal, repito, simplemente *negociamos* nuestra habla hasta que la comunicación sea adecuada. Frecuentemente nos puede servir para ello recurrir al registro formal o literario, ya que éste suele ser, en cualquier lengua, muy homogéneo entre todos los hablantes. Pero esto es simplemente un registro más de la lengua, y además tampoco tiene por qué coincidir con la estúpida rigidez de las reglas normativas.

Vale por ahora.


----------



## jazyk

> Es decir, las formas "comiste" y "comistes" posiblemente han convivido en todas las variantes de la lengua castellana durante siglos, pero una es "correcta" y otra "incorrecta".


Por lo que he aprendido, comistes es una forma arcaica de comisteis (y más arcaica aun: comístedes).


----------



## Fernita

Cecilio said:


> Sin duda, en mis clases de inglés, como en cualquier clase de idiomas, antes o después se han de utilizar términos como "correcto/"incorrecto", etc., porque de lo contrario no habría manera de concretar nada. En el día a día se impone también el sentido práctico, y el sentido común. Sin embargo, lo que quiero decir es que esos conceptos gramaticales son siempre relativos y revisables, y el profesor debe ir con cuidado a la hora de aplicarlos. El proceso de aprender/enseñar es muy complejo y hay que estar atento a muchas variantes.


 
*Creo que te has contestado a ti mismo*. 
Yo también soy profesora y no por eso enseñaba sólo lo correcto sino también las posibles variantes, lo coloquial, que incluso los mismos alumnos me planteaban en clase por haber oído canciones o por alguna película que habían visto.


----------



## padredeocho

Some grammarians argue about really stupid things.  For example, the whole English speaking world says, "Ain't that a shame", yet it is considered "wrong" by many English stuckups.   That is like saying that a mutt is not a real dog, even though it is loved by the entire neighborhood.  When I study a language, I want to know what people are ACTUALLY saying, and I don't give a rats fat ____ what some books says that they SHOULD be saying.   A dictionary should REFLECT what is being said, not TEACH people how to say something.


----------



## jmx

jazyk said:


> Por lo que he aprendido, comistes es una forma arcaica de comisteis (y más arcaica aun: comístedes).


No. "Tú comistes" es una forma normal para mucha gente de decir lo que de manera más estándar sería "tú comiste". Esto deriva de una forma latina acavada en -isti. Por lo tanto "comiste" sería más parecido al latín. Pero esta forma tiene la particularidad de ser la única en español, e incluso en latín, en que un verbo de segunda persona singular no acaba en -s. Por ello, en algún momento, los hablantes añadieron la -s por analogía con el resto de la conjugación verbal.

¿ En que momento se incorporó esa -s ? No podemos saberlo, porque el "habla vulgar" rara vez queda reflejada por escrito, pero es posible que la forma "comistes" tenga muchos siglos de antigüedad, e incluso considero probable que la forma "comiste" sea un cultismo reintroducido en algún momento en que la única forma existente en el lenguaje hablado fuera "comistes".


----------



## jazyk

Te comento que esa aparición "indebida" de la s en el indefinido también se da a veces en portugués, que formalmente la rechaza: tu comeste(s).


----------



## Tsoman

padredeocho said:


> Some grammarians argue about really stupid things. For example, the whole English speaking world says, "Ain't that a shame", yet it is considered "wrong" by many English stuckups. That is like saying that a mutt is not a real dog, even though it is loved by the entire neighborhood. When I study a language, I want to know what people are ACTUALLY saying, and I don't give a rats fat ____ what some books says that they SHOULD be saying. A dictionary should REFLECT what is being said, not TEACH people how to say something.


 
also, the word "ain't"  does logically fit into a hole in the english language. We say for example, "I'm here, aren't I?"  Aren't being a contraction of are and not. And we never say "I are." So "ain't" being a contraction of "Am not" is like a missing piece.

That said, I don't use "ain't" because it's not part of my personal vocabulary of use (and it has social implications)


----------



## jazyk

> Por lo que he aprendido, comistes es una forma arcaica de comisteis (y más arcaica aun: comístedes).





> No. "Tú comistes" es una forma normal para mucha gente de decir lo que de manera más estándar sería "tú comiste".


Esta terminación tes del pretérito (segunda persona de plural) es todavía un arcaísmo admisible en verso, y así la han empleado Meléndez y otros. El hacer a contastes, subistes, segunda persona del singular, es un provincialismo que no debe imitarse, porque confunde los dos números del pretérito contra la costumbre antigua y genuina, sin que de ellos resulte otra conveniencia que la de facilitar en algunos casos la rima, o llenar la medida del verso.

_Gramática de la Lengua Castellana - Andrés Bello - Arcaísmos en la conjugación_


----------



## aleCcowaN

PASADO

No es sólo aquí que se ha hablado de la evolución permanente de las lenguas. Pero se olvida un hecho muy simple. Todos hemos estudiado fragmentos antiguos de nuestos propios idiomas en la escuela, y no creo que exista alguien que no se dé cuenta de que la diferencia que hay entre el Cantar del Mio Cid ("e sin falcones e sin adtores mudados./Sospiró mio Çid, ca mucho avie grandes cuidados"). y Coplas para la Muerte de mi Padre ("Nuestras vidas son los ríos que van a dar en la mar, que's el morir/Allí van los señoríos derechos a se'acabar y consumir") es mucho mayor que la diferencia que hay entre la última y nuestra habla actual, por más que medie más del doble de tiempo.

Lo mismo ocurre en inglés, cuando se leen los Evangelios de Wyclif ("And the aungel seide to hem: Nyle ze drede; lo, sothli I evagelise to zou a grete ioye, that schal be to al peple/ For a sauyour is borun to day to vs, that is Crist the Lord, in the cite of Dauith") y Shakespeare ("Hear me, queen:/The strong necessity of time commands/Our services awhile; but my full heart/Remains in use with you. Our Italy /Shines o'er with civil swords: Sextus Pompeius/Makes his approaches to the port of Rome") con idénticos contrastes temporales.

La razón tiene que ver con esa figura que fue nombrada el "Hombre del Segundo Milenio" en A&E. Después de presentar una galería de personajes invadida por anglosajones, los jurados tuvieron el buen tino de elegir a un no-anglosajón que representara al hombre común, que hizo sólo una innovación y que terminó su vida en el fracaso. Pero el trocito que nos legó dejó al milenio cambiado para toda la Humanidad: el personaje era Johannes Gutenberg.

Los tipos móviles y la imprenta hicieron posibles la difusión de la palabra escrita a una velocidad increíble. Dieron origen a los cismas religiosos, llevaron la ciencia a todas partes, y cimentaron los principios de la nacionalidad. Es consecuencia de ello que un siglo después de la Biblia de Gutenberg aparecen los más grandes escritores de nuestras lenguas y nuestros idiomas se cimentan, estabilizan y hacen propios.

Como consecuencia nuestras lenguas se hicieron más generales que nunca, se estabilizaron en gran medida -pese a la avalancha de descubrimientos, invenciones y nuevas formas de pensamiento- y se hicieron comunes y comprensibles a decenas de millones de seres humanos, cosa que nunca antes había ocurrido en la historia.

Las gramáticas de las lenguas vulgares, los diccionarios, la aparición de los estudios sistemáticos que dieron origen a la Lingüística y la Filología, son consecuencia de esa revolución y todavía vivimos sus efectos.

PRESENTE

Para intentar contestar la pregunta acerca de para qué sirven las frases gramaticalmente correctas, creo que cada quien tiene que plantear hasta que punto se deja alcanzar por la gramática. La situación es más simple de lo que parece dentro del drama humano. La gente habla como puede, sabe y quiere, con independencia de su corrección y de si es entendido o no. La autonomía de su voluntad está reconocida hogaño en un máximo sin precedentes. Habrá, como en todas las épocas, quienes usen la gramática como parte de una estrategia de ascenso y diferenciación social. Habrá quien la estudie y desarrolle con sincera vocación. Habrá quien, como la energía nuclear, la use con fines de imposición de una cultura por sobre otra.

Sin embargo lo gramaticalmente "correcto", o sea, lo que simplemente es gramatical, tiene enormes campos de aplicación. Algunos ejemplos:

Legales: En los tribunales el "idioma se entiende por lo que las palabras significan". ¿Y cómo se sabe qué es lo que significan las palabras? Se recurre a los diccionarios autorizados, a los expertos, a los textos de las autoridades en cada materia, pero nunca a un panel de usuarios para preguntarles qué opinan. Quien proponga hacer caso omiso de las gramáticas y festejar alegremente el lenguaje de la calle, alienta en estos ámbitos las leyes mal redactadas de las que se aprovechan los abogados caros de los que sí pueden pagarlos para salirse con la suya. Alienta la redacción de contratos de todo tipo con ambigüedades que pueden explotarse en provecho de intereses mezquinos, y que los abogados de los buenos descuiden la calidad de la labor con la que deben asesorar a los clientes.

Instrucciones y normas técnicas: Las agramaticalidades producen graves problemas en estas áreas. Los errores de comunicación cometidos por partir de concepciones diferentes pueden hacer que alguien mate a su paciente en un procedimiento, que un gato termine cocinado dentro de un microondas en el cual se lo puso con el fin de secarlo después de un baño, y todo tipo de atrocidades.

Divergencia de la lengua: Como Internet no va a solucionar el hecho de que la gente viva junta en un lugar, las evoluciones particulares de cada localismo, respetables como son, pueden alentar la divergencia del idioma. Hoy en día la gente se asocia por afinidades más allá de las fronteras. La reducción de su lenguaje al mínimo denominador común no sólo los empobrece sino que, como proceso que no es consistente con lo que hacen diferentes grupos, se traduce en una simplificación del lenguaje de grupo y a su vez lo insulariza y le hace difícil la comunicación con otros grupos.

Nuestro respeto por las gramaticalidades de nuestro idioma común, además de mostrar respeto por el pasado y por nuestros contemporáneos, muestra el sacrificio que estamos dispuestos a hacer de nuestra parte para poder comunicarnos en el futuro con personas que no concemos, de regiones que no visitamos y que manifiestan intereses que no tenemos, como forma de mantener así abiertas nuestras mayores posibilidades para el futuro. En este caso, la gramática, como las normas de tránsito, obligan a sacrificios que en realidad resultan en grandes beneficios para todos, preservando además nuestros derechos de igual goce del patrimonio común.

Quienes festejan la agramaticalidad en lugar de hablar como se les dé la gana y dejar a los demás hacer lo propio, en realidad son quienes gustan de vivir en comunidades ordenadas por reglas de tránsito y sacar ventaja de la violación personal de esas reglas. De la misma manera que el que se pasa todos los semáforos en rojo para llegar más temprano, pero confía en que no se cruzará con lo que él llama "algún cretino" cuando los cruza en verde con derecho de paso; quienes hacen fiesta y anuncian la gran era escatológica de la gramática simplemente no quieren hacer un esfuerzo para estandarizar su comunicación y nos pasan la carga a los demás.

El ser humano siempre cumple las reglas con dificultad, y avanza a los tumbos pero avanza al fin porque siempre las grandes mayorías cumplen mayormente las reglas elementales. No traen nada novedoso al drama humano quienes proponen aboliciones que los dejan a ellos en mejor posición que los demás. Eso es la actitud más vieja del mundo, y si fuera una profesión sería anterior a la prostitución.

FUTURO

Vivimos una época de cambios, desafíos, peligros y grandes logros por delante. Uno de ellos es el nacimiento definitivo de la inteligencia artificial. La aspiración suprema es construir una máquina que chateando largamente con un interlocutor humano logre hacerle creer a este que se trata de un ser humano. Turing, genio fundador de la computación, quien propusiera este Test por 1950 como respuesta al etéreo tema de si una máquina podría llegar a tener "alma", pronosticó que para el 2000 ya habría de tales máquinas. Si hay algo que no se puede predecir con precisión es el futuro, y nadie critica a Turing por no haberse cumplido su vaticinio. Queda mucho por hacer al respecto. Quizá en 30, 50, 75, 100 o hasta 200 años lleguemos al ordenador tan inteligente como nosotros, y que muestre una conducta tan humana como nosotros, afectos incluídos. No debemos tener miedo de ello: parafraseando y citando a Paulos, estas máquinas nos maravillarán de lo naturales que llegarán a ser, y no nos mostrarán lo "mecánicos" que siempre hemos sido; "debemos vernos nosotros como pigmaliones humanos que han dado vida a sus galateas informáticas y no como seres cuya base mecánica nos ha sido revelada por nuestra prole de ordenadores".

El lejano día que todo eso se logre, tal ordenador deberá contar con formidables capacidades para elegir las palabras y frases correctas para pasar por humano. Y esas formidables programaciones estarán formadas por varios elementos imprescindibles. Uno de ellos se llamara... GRAMÁTICA.


----------



## danielfranco

Well, I ain't got no formal training in none of the two languages I speak. So I say to meself, look, alright? might as well learn some of the norms, okay? And I come to this forum hoping to learn some of the standards of the languages. I've learnt a lot. I really have. And also I've learned about many different regionalisms that I would have never even come across unless I became some kind of globe-trotter. So for that I thank you all. However and most importantly, I've learned to take with a grain of salt all the proselytism efforts of anyone going on and on about the purity of a language, *as well as* the insistance of anyone who claims that, because they speak just so in his neck of the woods, that should be good enough for everyone else, too.
To them both I say, yeah, sure, okay, will do, and go right on speaking the way I do, heedless.
No matter, though, I believe it's very important to know what the purist guys rant about, and also what the regionalists have to say about it. Somewhere in the middle of it, I hope to find a better way to express myself a bit more properly in my context.


----------



## jmx

aleCcowaN said:


> ...
> 
> El lejano día que todo eso se logre, tal ordenador deberá contar con formidables capacidades para elegir las palabras y frases correctas para pasar por humano. Y esas formidables programaciones estarán formadas por varios elementos imprescindibles. Uno de ellos se llamara... GRAMÁTICA.


Me vas a tener que perdonar, Alec, porque voy a escribir algo de una mala educación increíble. Y es que me voy a cargar todo tu elaborado, erudito y seguramente sincero mensaje de un plumazo.

No yo, ni creo que casi nadie o nadie en los foros, estamos contra la existencia de diccionarios ni de gramáticas. Pero yo particularmente sí estoy contra la existencia de diccionarios normativos y de gramáticas normativas. Me parece a mí que das por sentado que el único tipo posible de diccionario es el normativo, y el único tipo posible de gramática es la normativa, pero te equivocas. Así que deberías explicarnos que tienen de malo los diccionarios no normativos y las gramáticas no normativas.

Por otro lado caes, como mucha gente, en el lamentable error de confundir los registros altos del lenguaje con el lenguaje "correcto", y los registros conversacionales con el lenguaje "incorrecto". Cada registro tiene su fin, su función, sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes, pero todos son necesarios. Todos forman parte de la lengua. Todos son valiosos. Y por supuesto, *todos son gramaticales*, aunque con diferencias en la gramática empleada.


----------



## jmx

danielfranco said:


> ... However and most importantly, I've learned to take with a grain of salt all the proselytism efforts of anyone going on and on about the purity of a language, *as well as* the insistance of anyone who claims that, because they speak just so in his neck of the woods, that should be good enough for everyone else, too.


I'm not in either group. What I want for any form of language deviating from the generic or standard is just *a little respect*, and I want people to stop looking down on it as "incorrect", "vulgar", and similar insults.


----------



## jmx

jazyk said:


> Esta terminación tes del pretérito (segunda persona de plural) es todavía un arcaísmo admisible en verso, y así la han empleado Meléndez y otros. El hacer a contastes, subistes, segunda persona del singular, es un provincialismo que no debe imitarse, porque confunde los dos números del pretérito contra la costumbre antigua y genuina, sin que de ellos resulte otra conveniencia que la de facilitar en algunos casos la rima, o llenar la medida del verso.
> 
> _Gramática de la Lengua Castellana - Andrés Bello - Arcaísmos en la conjugación_


1) Mucha gente usa "comistes" y también "comisteis", y no tiene ningún  problema para diferenciar ambas formas.

2) Andrés Bello era americano, y por lo tanto no usaba las formas verbales para "vosotros", que para él eran formas cultas. Por lo tanto no tiene muy buena información en que basarse para llegar a sus conclusiones.

3) A la teoría de que "comistes" deriva de "comisteis" no le veo ni pies ni cabeza, ni lógica de ningún tipo, la defienda Bello o el propio Jesucristo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

jmartins said:


> Me vas a tener que perdonar, Alec, porque voy a escribir algo de una mala educación increíble. Y es que me voy a cargar todo tu elaborado, erudito y seguramente sincero mensaje de un plumazo.
> 
> No yo, ni creo que casi nadie o nadie en los foros, estamos contra la existencia de diccionarios ni de gramáticas. Pero yo particularmente sí estoy contra la existencia de diccionarios normativos y de gramáticas normativas. Me parece a mí que das por sentado que el único tipo posible de diccionario es el normativo, y el único tipo posible de gramática es la normativa, pero te equivocas. Así que deberías explicarnos que tienen de malo los diccionarios no normativos y las gramáticas no normativas.
> 
> Por otro lado caes, como mucha gente, en el lamentable error de confundir los registros altos del lenguaje con el lenguaje "correcto", y los registros conversacionales con el lenguaje "incorrecto". Cada registro tiene su fin, su función, sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes, pero todos son necesarios. Todos forman parte de la lengua. Todos son valiosos. Y por supuesto, *todos son gramaticales*, aunque con diferencias en la gramática empleada.


No tengo nada que perdonarte, porque creo que o lo has leído a la ligera o no he sabido expresarme. Los términos "registro alto" y "registro bajo" a mí me remiten a esas estrategias de diferenciación y ascenso social de las que hice mención como tema fuera de esta cuestión.

Te parece que doy por sentado cosas de las que en realidad opino lo contrario. Los diccionarios normativos no los conozco. En castellano hay pocos diccionarios de uso, que son los mejores cuando están bien hechos. El DRAE es un diccionario de última instancia, muy incompleto y con las tensiones de cargar con una responsabilidad exagerada que lo torna bastante local y conservador. Aquí en WR muchos han argumentado en multiples hilos la concordancia y la colaboración de diferentes academias con la RAE. Simplemente hay un acuerdo de convivencia y una lucha para la definición del terreno común. Para mi gusto, y usando un vocabulario de mi propio idioma, que es el argentino, la RAE "se cree muy dueña de la pelota". Las únicos "diccionarios" normativos que conozco son los glosarios profesionales, que en disciplinas tan variadas como el derecho, la computación, la medicina y el deporte son imprescindiblemente respetados si se obra con atención al resultado y de buena fe. Las gramáticas son descriptivas, pero no van atrás del habla haciendo simplemente crónica de lo que ocurre. El límite de la aplicación de la gramática como "norma" es la inteligibilidad de la comunicación al nivel requerido y en una época determinada. La gramática como mera descripción probabilística no tiene utilidad, y quienes la usan así son diletantes. El "todo tiene una descripción, aunque sea larga y llena de excepciones" no significa que "todo es gramatical".

Creo que la prueba fehaciente de todo esto es esta discusión sobre dos palabras que forman parte del título del hilo: el adverbio derivado desde el sustantivo "gramática" y el adjetivo "correcta". Correcto significa libre de errores o defectos, o conforme a las reglas, dependiendo de qué lado la mires. Las interpretaciones de "correcto" como "atildado, _high class_, fascista, clasista, impositivo, _nouveau riche_, arcaico, y etcétera al cuadrado" corren por cuenta de las mentes que pringan estas ideas al cajoncito de su mente donde guardan los signifiados tal cual los entienden.
Gramática significa el estudio de la lengua, sus elementos y sus combinaciones, habiendo perdido su carga inicial de "cómo se habla correctamente", valor que fue trasladado al concepto "gramática normativa". Gramática normativa, gramática descriptiva, gramática comparada y hasta gramática parda, si se quiere, son simples cortes, plantas y vistas del volumen tridimensional de la realidad gramática.

Creo simplemente que se te escapó la esencia de lo que dije: PASADO -que los idiomas evolucionan más lentamente a partir de cierto punto de la historia porque la cantidad de medios y la educación hace que tomemos más contacto con la palabra de distintas épocas y de distintas regiones. Esto hizo posible e imprescindible el nacimiento de las ciencias de la comunicación. PRESENTE - Lo gramaticalmente "correcto" (las comillas están en mi post anterior) tiene campos amplios e importantes de aplicación. Uno que nos toca a todos es el poder comunicarnos entre nosotros. Ese no es un campo riguroso, pero requiere un esfuerzo de nuestra parte. Y agrego ahora que quien participa aquí tiene un rol de "embajador" de la lengua y tiene una obligación moral de no generar tensiones innecesarias a los extranjeros que invierten su dinero y esfuerzo en aprender nuestro idioma. Para lo demás están las reglas del foro, especialmente el principio imperante de "promover el aprendizaje y mantener una atmósfera seria, académica y de colaboración" y su bienvenida a "miembros que compartan nuestra [de WR] filosofía y objetivos". FUTURO - Todo lo que decimos es gramatical, incluso los errores. Las computadoras se tardarán en imitarnos, pero lo harán. Para ello usarán la gramática, y deberán reducir la agramaticalidad a lo que es simplemente una gramática, o sea, una forma complicada de los seres humanos para ser asistemáticos, exclusivistas y decir muy poco.

Lo dije una docena de veces aquí y lo volveré a repetir cuantas veces sea necesario: el olor a sobaco tiene su propio registro lingüístico, de caracterísiticas exclusivistas, prepotentes y de "no me mezclo con nadie". La sociología lo llama "marginalidad". Quienes aplican las reglas que les conviene son seres humanos, los que además hacen ostentación de ello son los oportunistas de ayer, de hoy y de siempre. Eso es tan antiguo como la humanidad.

Después de tanto debate estéril, ahora no veo con tan malos ojos el que en la Argentina se haya suprimido de la educación general la enseñanza de las formas de "vosotros" y otras españolizaciones, para favorecer el estudio de otras lenguas, como el inglés, desde el primer grado. La finalidad del sistema educativo es preparar a la gente para que sean adultos responsables y exitosos. Evidentemente enseñarles a nuestros niños que existe un patrimonio común lingüístico con otros pueblos que hablan parecido a nosotros, para luego encontrar la desestimación, y en casos extremos la burla de lo general y el festejo de otras formas locales, por parte extranjeros que hablan dialectos parecidos, es realmente un desperdicio de recursos.


----------



## ordequin

Hola amigos:
Después de semejante eclosión energética y cognoscitiva, poco espacio dejais para la argumentación a los que llegamos tarde.
No obstante, mi humilde persona se dejará llevar por la inercia generada por vuestros comentarios y/o tesis, por el simple placer de "poder"-?- aportar su pequeño granito de arena.
Si he comprendido bien el planteamiento inicial de Cecilio, que sirve de punto de partida a la reflexión general en este tema, parece que en éste subyazca la idea de una queja, referida a cuán fatigosamente lentos se producen los cambios en el campo de la gramática.
Nos quejamos porque hay reglas...pero si no las hubiera, nos quejaríamos seguramente mucho más!


Cecilio said:


> Porque lo natural en las lenguas es evolucionar, y esa evolución implica siempre romper con determinadas ‘normas’ anteriores.


Claro que lo normal en las lenguas es evolucionar. Y esa evolución, con su consiguiente quebrantamiento de normas, al final nos termina por satisfacer a todos. 
Ya verás:
A los partidarios del purismo nos complace, porque las cosas, en ese sentido, van tan lentas, que nos asegura,( La evolución, no las cosas, "Sujeto omitido", concordancia verbo-sujeto, je,je...chiste del día), que todo permanezca dentro de un cierto orden, por lo menos durante décadas. Lo cual es, para los "pro-prescriptivos", suministro de satisfacción duradera. Hay que decir, que permanecemos "anclados" a esta tendencia voluntariamente; es decir: estamos felizmente auto-subyugados. No redundaré en las contraprestaciones que nos ofrecen "estas ataduras"; creo que han sido meticulosamente descritas, por los otros "hinchas" de este club que llegaron antes al hilo. 
Y aquí viene lo bueno:
Si la evolución, en palabras de Cecilio, implica romper con determinadas normas, entonces, ¡los "linguoliberalistas" también estais de enhorabuena!
Si no hubiese normas que cumplir, tampoco podría quebrantarse norma alguna. Es este devenir de preceptos, los que fueron, son substituidos por los que son hoy en día, y los que son hoy, se verán abocados a ser abolidos por los que serán mañana; lo que os brindará, sin duda, entretenimiento...y alegría. Lo único que, para festejar como caen las torres...teneis que tener un poco de paciencia. 


> = Cecilio.
> Las lenguas evolucionan, y lo hacen normalmente de manera gradual y según una serie de mecanismos que ayudan a regular ese proceso. Las gramáticas y diccionarios vienen después. Me molesta muchísimo que haya algunos que no sean capaz de tener confianza en ese proceso que yo defino como natural y se escuden en una especie de purismo a ultranza.


Las gramaticas y diccionarios vienen después...¿Qué fué antes el huevo o ...? ¿A qué tiempo nos estamos remontando? ¿A la prehistoria?
Desde que ha habido lenguaje escrito, ha habido igualmente un precepto que cumplir. Pero como decía antes, no hay de qué lamentarse. Aquello que por la extensión y durabilidad de su uso, o bien por aportar alguna novedad beneficiosa, o útil, se terminará imponiendo, y hará cambiar las reglas preestablecidas. 
Yo por mi parte, celebro que este proceso no sea arbitrario, ni tan libre como algunos pareceis desear; pero sobre todo me alegra que requiera de algún tiempo para su sedimentación.
Si ésto no fuese así, es decir, si no existiesen estos filtros, y se aceptaran nuevos usos y formas, a la misma velocidad en que se sucede la cotidiana vorágine de hoy en día, mucho me temo que acabaríamos hablando algo tan raro que no podría llamarse ni lenguaje, y cuya única utilidad consistiría en permitirnos oir nuestros respectivos timbres, y ejercitar las cuerdas vocales.   


aleCcowaN said:


> El ser humano siempre cumple las reglas con dificultad, y avanza a los tumbos pero avanza al fin porque siempre las grandes mayorías cumplen mayormente las reglas elementales.


Ésto me parece un axioma. Si no hubiese cumplimiento de normas por parte de "la base de la pirámide", no tendríamos siquiera civilización.
No todo el mundo está dispuesto, ni tiene la capacidad de dirigir a otros a través de grandes revoluciones, ya sean éstas sociales, lingüisticas, culturales, bélicas, o de la índole que os apetezca imaginar.
Si en este mundo todos fueramos Ghandis, una de dos: o bien reinaría el más absoluto caos, o bien, es que en realidad no estaríamos en el mundo si no en el cielo, y habríamos hecho el viaje...
...sin darnos cuenta.
P.D. El día que aprenda a manejar los "quotes", lo voy a celebrar a lo grande...


----------



## danielfranco

jmartins said:


> I'm not in either group. What I want for any form of language deviating from the generic or standard is just *a little respect*, and I want people to stop looking down on it as "incorrect", "vulgar", and similar insults.



Ah, good, then, you're in the third group described in that same paragraph of my post: the grain-of-salters. Like me.
Nice to see there's still some of us around!


----------



## Cecilio

ordequin said:


> Si la evolución, en palabras de Cecilio, implica romper con determinadas normas, entonces, ¡los "lingüoliberalistas" también estais de enhorabuena!
> Si no hubiese normas que cumplir, tampoco podría quebrantarse norma alguna. Es este devenir de preceptos, los que fueron, son substituidos por los que son hoy en día, y los que son hoy, se verán abocados a ser abolidos por los que serán mañana; lo que os brindará, sin duda, entretenimiento...y alegría. Lo único que, para festejar como caen las torres...teneis que tener un poco de paciencia.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Las gramaticas y diccionarios vienen después...¿Qué fué antes el huevo o ...? ¿A qué tiempo nos estamos remontando? ¿A la prehistoria?
> Desde que ha habido lenguaje escrito, ha habido igualmente un precepto que cumplir. Pero como decía antes, no hay de qué lamentarse. Aquello que por la extensión y durabilidad de su uso, o bien por aportar alguna novedad beneficiosa, o útil, se terminará imponiendo, y hará cambiar las reglas preestablecidas.



Hola, ordequin. No pretendo abarcar aquí todos los puntos que tratas en tu post, pero sí que quisiera aclarar algunas cosas.

Cuando hablo de que las lenguas evolucionan, rompiendo las normas anteriores, no estoy pensando en absoluto en las normas de las Academias, ni en una especie de "revolución popular" contra los normativistas o los académicos. En mi frase, el concepto de "norma" es en cuanto a norma interna de la lengua, que es la que luego intentan analizar los lingüistas. Si los hablantes de latín, por ejemplo, en un momento dado empezaron a olvidarse de las declinaciones, no lo hicieron por romper una norma de manera cosnciente, sino simplemente porque el hecho de hacerlo les reportaba algún beneficio comunicativo, o redundaba en una mayor economía lingüística, etc. Aquí no hay ninguna "guerra de las normas". Las lenguas pueden estudiarse de manera abstracta en algo que podemos denominar normas gramaticales, pero la evolución de las lenguas es llevada a cabo por hablantes que no se caracterizan generalmente por pasarse el día meditando acerca del lenguaje o haciendo abstracciones acerca de su gramática.


----------



## jmx

aleCcowaN said:


> Los términos "registro alto" y "registro bajo" a mí me remiten a esas estrategias de diferenciación y ascenso social de las que hice mención como tema fuera de esta cuestión.


Los registros del lenguaje forman parte de cualquier libro medianamente serio de "Introducción a la lingüística". Y creo que la lingüística, con todos sus defectos, es una ciencia genuina. Desde luego, si piensas que unos registros del lenguaje tienen más "calidad intrínseca" que otros, me temo que no tenemos terreno común para seguir discutiendo.



aleCcowaN said:


> Creo que la prueba fehaciente de todo esto es esta discusión sobre dos palabras que forman parte del título del hilo: el adverbio derivado desde el sustantivo "gramática" y el adjetivo "correcta". Correcto significa libre de errores o defectos, o conforme a las reglas, dependiendo de qué lado la mires.


Bueno pero ¿ cómo se determina lo que es 'un error' ? ¿ A qué reglas te refieres ? Parece que no son las normativas, pero tampoco las descriptivas. Las reglas descriptivas, por definición, siempre las respeta un hablante nativo. 



aleCcowaN said:


> PRESENTE - Lo gramaticalmente "correcto" (las comillas están en mi post anterior) tiene campos amplios e importantes de aplicación.


Pero las comillas no me ayudan a saber a qué te refieres con correcto. Sigo sin saber a partir de qué reglas determinas lo que es correcto.


----------



## lazarus1907

i si llo escrivir i avlar asi, ¿porke tener ke zer inkorrezto?

Una fraze gramaticalmente korrezta no zervir para nada. llo ziempre ablar azi y pipol entender llo perfeztamente.

zi arguna bes trabajar en la telebizion oen un peridico i me dizen ke no poder ezcrivir azi llo uzar loz algunmentoz dezte foro llo critikar naziz. 


Por dios, ¿no habéis visto cómo escriben y se expresan algunos hispanohablantes? No es que su gramática sea mala: ¡No hay quien les entienda!

¿Qué hacen los profesores de lengua en las escuelas? "Buenos días, alumnos: Haced lo que queráis, que confiamos en que vuestra cultura innata haga evolucionar nuestra lengua hasta hacerla mejor... y sobre todo, más homogénea. ¡Escribid como queráis! ¡Todo vale!". Ya escribirán una gramática normativa para acomodar todas y cada una de las variaciones individuales para cada uno de los cientos de millones de hispanohablantes; ya que cada uno habla y escribe como le sale de las narices.

*Repito*: Si decidimos que "No hay nada correcto y todo vale":
¿Qué enseñamos en las escuelas? ¿Nada?
¿Podemos hablar y escribir como queramos en este foro? ¡Venga! A mí ya no me vais a entender más, descuidad.
¿Para qué queremos el foro, si no podemos responder cuando nos preguntan si es correcto? ¡Claro que lo es! ¡Todo lo es!
Cerramos el foro y todos nos podemos ir a casa, contentos de que hablamos todos los idiomas del mundo, porque a mí ningún purista me va a decir que yo no hablo checoslovaco. ¿Quiénes son ellos? Yo he venido a innovar el árabe, el chino, y lo que se me ponga por delante.


----------



## jmx

lazarus1907 said:


> i si llo escrivir i avlar asi, ¿por ke tener ke zer inkorrezto?
> 
> Una fraze gramaticalmente korrezta no zervir para nada. llo ziempre ablar azi y pipol entender llo perfeztamente.
> 
> zi arguna bes trabajar en la telebizion oen un peridico i me dizen ke no poder ezcrivir azi llo uzar loz algunmentoz dezte foro i critikar naziz.


Supongo que este mensaje está dedicado a los que son partidarios de acabar con la ortografía, pero es que yo de momento no me he encontrado a nadie de ese tipo, ni en estos foros, ni en otro sitio.


----------



## lazarus1907

jmartins said:


> Supongo que este mensaje está dedicado a los que son partidarios de acabar con la ortografía *¿Qué ortografía? Es la única cosa que se ha inventado la RAE, ¿y es la única que no quieres abandonar? Eso tiene gracia.*, pero es que yo de momento no me he encontrado a nadie de ese tipo, ni en estos foros, ni en otro sitio.


*Yo sí.*


jmartins said:


> ¿ Y qué es "la mayor corrección posible" ? *Dímelo tú. ¿O no existe tal cosa?*
> 
> En la escuela a todos nos enseñan lo segundo, es decir, a seguir las reglas creadas por unos ciertos señores que viven del asunto. Pero sus reglas siguen siendo arbitrarias, subjetivas y resultado de sus criterios estéticos particulares. *Como son subjetivas y arbitrarias, y no queremos ser puristas y normativistas, entonces lo que escribí antes no tiene nada de malo, ¿no?*





jmartins said:


> Cada vez que abrimos la boca, estamos estableciendo reglas. Consciente o inconscientemente, *negociamos* nuestra lengua con nuestros interlocutores, con el objetivo de comunicarnos. Si las reglas normativas (esto es, inventadas por un gramático normativista) fueran imprescindibles, no nos entenderíamos nunca


Pues yo abrí la boca en el mensaje número 30, estableciendo reglas, ¡COMO DEBE SER! Hablemos todos como queramos, que si seguimos hablando con las normas inventadas por la academia, jamás nos vamos a entender tú y yo.
*
Jmartins*, tengo una pregunta seria para ti: ¿Qué tiene de malo lo que escribí en el mensaje anterior? (#30) En serio.


----------



## Cecilio

jmartins said:


> Supongo que este mensaje está dedicado a los que son partidarios de acabar con la ortografía, pero es que yo de momento no me he encontrado a nadie de ese tipo, ni en estos foros, ni en otro sitio.



Me encanta esta frase, jmartins. Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Yo añadiría: Cuando alguien intenta sustentar sus posturas mediante el método de imaginarse seres monstruosos o enemigos malévolos, lo que demuestra es que ya no le quedan muchos argumentos.


----------



## jmx

lazarus1907 said:


> *Jmartins*, tengo una pregunta seria para ti: ¿Qué tiene de malo lo que escribí en el mensaje anterior? (#30) En serio.


El comienzo del mensaje #30 es muy difícil de entender porque no usa la ortografía estándar, más bien parece que usa "lo más distinto posible a la ortografía estándar".

Me parece que no es tan difícil entender la diferencia entre lenguaje hablado y escrito. El lenguaje escrito es *artificial* y basado en *convenciones*, como la ortografía y la puntuación. El lenguaje hablado es *natural*, porque cada hablante nativo lo interioriza en su psique durante su infancia. 

La ventaja de la ortografía, como convención que es, consiste precisamente en estar unificada.


----------



## tatius

Me he acordado de un profesor muy campechano de gramática que nos decía y repetía que, en gramática, cada cosa es porque no es lo que no es. Por ejemplo, un CD es un CD porque no es un CI, ni un sujeto, ni un verbo. Con esta perogrullada quiero dejar claro que la inmensa mayoría de las relaciones que se dan dentro de la gramática (a todos los niveles: fonológico, sintáctico, semántico...) son de oposición. Soy lo que no soy. Cada vez que un hablante comete un error gramatical (por ejemplo y siguiendo con el CD, el error que comete un leísta), anula esta relación de oposición complicando así la comprensión.

¿Para qué sirve una frase gramaticalmente correcta? Podemos denunciar que una élite marca las normas, o podemos referirnos a una necesaria y arbitraria convención, pero el único objetivo es transmitir un mensaje que le resulte lo más claro posible al receptor.

Lo que resulta divertido es que podéis, unos y otros, decir misa pero con vuestra forma de escribir, queda patente vuestra preferencia por las frases gramaticalmente correctas. El movimiento se demuestra andando.


----------



## aleCcowaN

jmartins said:


> Los registros del lenguaje forman parte de cualquier libro medianamente serio de "Introducción a la lingüística". Y creo que la lingüística, con todos sus defectos, es una ciencia genuina. Desde luego, si piensas que unos registros del lenguaje tienen más "calidad intrínseca" que otros, me temo que no tenemos terreno común para seguir discutiendo..


Claro que no tenemos casi terreno común ¿hubo duda de ello en algún momento?. De eso se trata el debate. Las diferencias son las que permiten diferentes respuestas a la frase que da apertura al hilo. Por suerte tenemos ambos algo parecido a un lenguage común con el cual podemos comunicarnos y discutir un problema que es básicamente divergente.

No sé por qué sistema de enseñanza pasa aquí cada uno, pero agradezco haber aprendido primero a clasificar el tipo de problema que podemos enfrentar. Los hay básicamente de dos tipos: los problemas convergentes y los problemas divergentes. Los problemas convergentes son aquéllos cuya solución mejora y se hace única cuanto más inteligencia les ponemos. Por ejemplo, cuál es la forma más rápida de llegar de Ushuaia a Nuevo Laredo un día viernes. Estos problemas convergentes tienen como límite el principio de la racionalidad limitada, esto es, el costo de lograr una solución mejor comienza en algún punto a ser mayor que la ventaja de esa solución.

Los otros problemas, los divergentes, son aquéllos que cuanto más inteligencia le ponemos, más soluciones diferentes generamos. Por ejemplo, cuál es la mejor forma de educar a nuestros hijos. Se trata pues de problemas de orden político y normativo, porque siempre las soluciones elegidas parten de un conjunto de valores, principios, creencias, meta-mensajes o modos de ser, y se adaptan a ellos.

Si la pregunta "¿para qué sirve una frase gramaticalmente correcta?" no tiene relación con algún problema, es simplemente una colección de pareceres. Yo expresé mi parecer en el post #20. No cité la opinión de nadie en él. Hice una construcción racional en 30 o 40 minutos, y ya. Esa era la regla o no. Pareciera ser que no, porque tú con tu muy muy muy poco feliz apertura del post #22


> Me vas a tener que perdonar, Alec, porque voy a escribir algo de una mala educación increíble. Y es que me voy a cargar todo tu elaborado, erudito y seguramente sincero mensaje de un plumazo.


y agregados menos felices aún como





> Por otro lado caes, como mucha gente, en el lamentable error de confundir los registros altos del lenguaje con el lenguaje "correcto", y los registros conversacionales con el lenguaje "incorrecto".


lo conviertes en dos problemas a resolver.

El primero es, "y entonces ¿cuál es el problema?". Pareciera que el problema es la existencia de cualquier tendencia, institución o método que diga "esto es lo que recomendamos", "en el habla esmerada"-un registro de los posibles-"debe evitarse". ¿Alguien ha prohibido que distintos países, regiones o grupos, formando o no sus instituciones, se dicte o no dicte sus normas, recomendaciones o comentarios? A mí nadie me lo ha prohibido. Si el problema es este u otro aclárense.

Si, como es presumible, el problema es este. Yo parto, como en todo problema divergente y por lo tanto normativo, de un conjunto de supuestos, con independencia de los supuestos de los demás. El post #1 de Cecilio me sirve de guía sobre lo que se quiere tratar. La contribución de Jinti en el post #6 me hace reflexionar, rever y ampliar algunos de mis supuestos. Cuando agrego mi grano de arena en el post #20, pongo mis conclusiones partiendo de mis supuestos: Que la existencia de normas lingüísticas es una realidad actual, es de gran utilidad, tiene un origen histórico y tiene una proyección de futuro. No creí necesario aclarar que los países tienen sistemas educativos, que esa educación tiene el carácter declarado de obligación social y legal, y que la educación prepara a los niños y jóvenes para la vida adulta. Si ya tengo que aclarar esto, es que vivimos en planetas diferentes y somos de especies distintas.

Si existe una educación general, esta aplica y promueve en mayor o menor medida normas, a fin de satisfacer sus fines. Las normas se aplicarán por su creencia de que hacen al resultado final esperado. Personalmente, vivo en una sociedad donde la educación ha perdido calidad en un grado atroz, y paralelamente -¿causa, consecuencia, correlación?- ha perdido valoración social, pues cada vez más gente la considera un esfuerzo vano. "La educación es algo que poco ayuda" es una idea que campea cada vez más fuerte en estas tierras desde hace unos treinta años. La causa y consecuencia de esto es que la gente no sabe lo suficiente como para ganarse la vida en el mundo actual. El 80% de la población adulta no sabe seguir instrucciones por escrito. El 98% de la población no sabe seguir instrucciones complejas, escrita u oralmente. El lenguage -con gramática incluída- algo tendrá que ver ¿no?

Mi experiencia en el ámbito laboral, en el ámbito docente y en la vida de relación es que la gente no sabe en primer lugar lo que significan las palabras. De hecho la mayoría de la gente las reduce a sensaciones, las acomoda según contexto y falsa sinonimia. Por supuesto que las reglas gramaticales no existen para ellos, salvo en las que usan sin darse cuenta. Son reglas funcionales, no normas, y principalmente son inconscientes, escasas y asistemáticas. El resultado es que fracasan masivamente en cualquier nivel de educación que excede su cultura hogareña, y también en el mercado de trabajo. El gran problema es cuando enfrentan el texto escrito. Si ellos entienden las palabras y oraciones por contexto ¿cómo no han de fracasar cuando los contextos se explican a través de palabras y oraciones que se deben comprender?

Esta realidad social, esta utilidad social, son las que surgen de promover o no lo "gramaticalmente correcto", llámese correcto a lo sistemático, a lo metódico, a lo que desarrolla la razón, a lo que permite comunicarse con el prójimo *sin exceso de negociaciones idiomáticas*, a lo que permite aspirar a estudios superiores, a lo que puede simplemente conseguirnos un trabajo remunerado en una tecnología contemporánea y no arcaica. Es lo que las naciones aspiramos para nuestro desarrollo. Con total independencia que nunca nadie nos prohibió manejar, además, nuestro propio lenguaje.



jmartins said:


> Bueno pero ¿ cómo se determina lo que es 'un error' ? ¿ A qué reglas te refieres ? Parece que no son las normativas, pero tampoco las descriptivas. Las reglas descriptivas, por definición, siempre las respeta un hablante nativo..


 Par mí un "error" es lo que no permite realizar bien lo que dije en los párrafos anteriores, y lo determina quien pueda de alguna forma medir los efectos. Las sociedades *se sirven* de las normas del idioma, que desarrollan estudiosos, independientes o agrupados. A mí me han intrigado con Lázaro Carreter, de quien ni siquiera conocía el nombre, y me parece que lo voy a leer, principalmente por las argumentaciones en su contra, que parecieran construídas desde las antípodas de los valores y políticas de las cuales parto. Puede ser entonces interesante leerlo.


jmartins said:


> Pero las comillas no me ayudan a saber a qué te refieres con correcto. Sigo sin saber a partir de qué reglas determinas lo que es correcto.


Si no se te ha aclarado, ya no importa, pues lo que considero correcto para mí, es sólo para mí. Si "correcto" no transmite la idea de que hago un esfuerzo para entender en que sentido usan la palabra los demás en este hilo, bueno, la vida sigue.

El segundo problema -no creáis que me había olvidado- eres tú jmartins, que no sé por qué te pones a afirmar cosas sobre lo que dijeron los demás sin preguntarte y preguntar si nos has entendido. Si tienes un problema con los demás o con las figuras de autoridad no te la tomes conmigo, tomátelo con la RAE, Lázaro Carreter y otras personas que no te van a dar bolilla, que ya bastante desconsiderado fuiste en el post #22. Probablemente yo sea mucho más joven que tú, pero no por eso te lo voy a tolerar, así que no me atribuyas ningún rol es este jueguito de pío y pía.


----------



## Cecilio

aleCcowaN said:


> El 80% de la población adulta no sabe seguir instrucciones por escrito. El 98% de la población no sabe seguir instrucciones complejas, escrita u oralmente.



Hola, alec. No me impulsa un afán científico o puntillista, pero creo que esas cifras de las que hablas están expresadas de una manera poco clara, y tal vez merecieran un desarrollo más amplio. No te estoy pidiendo fuentes bibliográficas, sino que al menos matizaras, por ejemplo, lo de "no sabe seguir instrucciones por escrito".

Dicho esto, otra aclaración. He sido yo quien, en este hilo, he mencionado a Lázaro Carreter. En Wikipedia aparecen algunas (breves) noticias sobre su biografía y los libros que escribió. Hay que decir que Lázaro Carreter merece todos los respetos como lingüista y como conocedor de la lengua española. En todo lo que escribió rezuma por los cuatro costados una profunda erudición, que en ocasiones asombra. Entonces, ¿dónde está el posible debate en torno a Lázaro Carreter? Después de haber leído muchos de sus "dardos", tengo la impresión de que Lázaro tenía demasiado claro que su voz, como catedrático de la lengua, era también la ley, la norma lingüística. Tenía demasiado asumido que los dictámenes de la RAE eran en sí mismos indiscutibles. En algunos pots de estos foros leo a veces expresiones del tipo "condenar una expresión". Eso es un poco lo que hacía Lázaro: condenar determinados usos desde la autoridad. Lo cual no quiere decir que esos "Dardos en la palabra" (el título lo explica todo) no sean de grata lectura; en ellos se encierran reflexiones valiosas, pero lo que yo (y esto es mi opinión personal) no soportaba del todo era esa manera de estar tan convencido de que lo que uno dice es la norma, y apenas dudarlo. No sé, tal vez algún día alguien me hace ver que no es para tanto. ¿Por qué no?


----------



## aleCcowaN

Cecilio said:


> Hola, alec. No me impulsa un afán científico o puntillista, pero creo que esas cifras de las que hablas están expresadas de una manera poco clara, y tal vez merecieran un desarrollo más amplio. No te estoy pidiendo fuentes bibliográficas, sino que al menos matizaras, por ejemplo, lo de "no sabe seguir instrucciones por escrito".


 Hay unos pocos trabajos que he leído publicados en medios y otros que tuve la oportunidad de leer en tesinas -me reservo cierto escepticismo en esto último-. Un estudio publicado eran 5 sencillas instrucciones por escrito de cómo llegar de un lugar a otro por la calle. La más complicada era "cuando llegue a la esquina, doble a su izquierda". El 71% de las personas individuales se perdió. Un cifra apenas menor se perdió, aunque eran grupos de 2 o 3 personas que compartían las instrucciones. Cuando las instrucciones fueron divididas entre dos personas, el 77% de las parejas se perdió. 

Una tesina que recuerdo, de la carrera de Administración de Empresas, analizó los sistemas de comunicación por escrito y experimentó con instrucciones precisas para el llenado de un nuevo formulario con 19 campos. De los, no recuerdo exactamente, quizá 80 individuos, uno solo pudo hacerlo a la primera oportunidad. La mitad de los individuos era .... estudiantes del último año de la propia carrera  .

Un amigo mío trabaja en una obra social consultando dudas y recibiendo y enmendando formularios que presentan los afiliados y sus familiares. Con sus compañeros festejan ruidosamente cada vez que alguien que no consultó presenta el formulario bien completado a la primera vez. Está de más decir que esto es esporádico, y que la obra social es .... la de docentes  .

Los estudios sobre lo que se denomina analfabetismo funcional dicen que el número ha bajado desde 1977 a la actualidad de un 52% de la población ... al 47%  . El analfabetismo funcional es aquel que no permite más que entender unas palabras y unas frases muy cortas, como ser, Corrientes 348 2° piso (ascensor  ), presentarse en radiología el lunes a las 8:30 de la mañana (si no se pone de la mañana la mayoría de la gente pregunta "¿de la mañana o de la noche?". La hora de la noche aquí sería las 20:30). Por supuesto que el 97% de la población sabe leer y escribir. Eso dicen las estadísticas.

Mi experiencia personal con estudiantes y recientes egresados es bastante vasta. El famoso examen a los estudiantes a punto de recibirse de arquitectos con 6 preguntas que sólo contestaron bien todas el 3% en una ocasión en que estuve presente. Por supuesto que se corrió la voz y ahora el porcentaje aumentó mucho. La más grave de las 6 la vivo mes a mes (¿cómo se traza un ángulo recto en un terreno? la mayoría de las respuestas es "con una escuadra" -algunos agregan grandota  )

Los estudios sobre la educación y actitud como consumidor que me ha comentado una amiga psicóloga que se dedica a eso en una importante empresa multinacional argentina, mejor ni los comento, porque son peores.

Bueno, tiro alguno. Cuando se pregunta sobre la capital de España la opción correcta casi empata con Roma. Cuando se pregunta por otra ciudad importante de España y dicen algo que resulta ser una verdadera ciudad que esté en España, pocas veces se nombra a Barcelona. Si se le pregunta que es Barcelona, la respuesta más común es "un club de fútbol". 

Podría estar horas contando los anecdotarios de exámenes, que son para abrir un hilo cultural (buena idea  ), pero desde la famosa "¿quienes fueron los Reyes Católicos? Melchor, Gaspar y Baltasar" hay miles.

¿Esta gente tiene registro? Lo habrá conseguido con coimas.


----------



## lazarus1907

jmartins said:


> La ventaja de la ortografía, como convención que es, consiste precisamente en estar unificada.


¡Vaya! Entonces ¿estamos de acuerdo en que, al menos, la ortografía correcta es necesaria? ¿O solo parcialmente?


----------



## lazarus1907

Aparte de los ejemplos de Alec, mirad lo que pasa cuando la gente no tiene cuidado con la gramática. Les puede costar dinero:



> A grammatical blunder may force Rogers Communications Inc. to pay an extra $2.13-million to use utility poles in the Maritimes after the placement of a comma in a contract permitted the deal's cancellation.
> 
> full article


 
Si esto le hubiera pasado a alguno de los que está en contra de una norma, me habría divertido viendo cómo usan ese argumento para no tener que pagar la fortuna. Los que se llevan el dinero contestarían: Lo correcto es... ¡pagar!, que lo pone en los libros de gramática.


----------



## Maruja14

lazarus1907 said:


> i si llo escrivir i avlar asi, ¿porke tener ke zer inkorrezto?
> 
> Una fraze gramaticalmente korrezta no zervir para nada. llo ziempre ablar azi y pipol entender llo perfeztamente.
> 
> zi arguna bes trabajar en la telebizion oen un peridico i me dizen ke no poder ezcrivir azi llo uzar loz algunmentoz dezte foro llo critikar naziz.


 
Como parece ser que el problema es tu espantosa ortografía y no la gramática, voy a enseñarte, Lazarus, cómo queda esto escrito con una ortografía correcta. La gramática no es importante, así que no la corrijo:

Y si yo escribir y hablar así, ¿por qué tener que ser incorrecto?

Una frase gramaticalmente correcta no servir para nada. Yo siempre hablar así y "_people_" entender yo perfectamente.

Si alguna vez trabajar en la televisión o en un periódico y me dicen que no poder escribir así yo usar los argumentos de este foro yo criticar nazis. 

(Creo que los signos de puntuación tampoco hacen falta, me he permitido ponerte las tildes que te faltan, aunque no sé si esto es necesario)


----------



## lazarus1907

Maruja14 said:


> Como parece ser que el problema es tu espantosa ortografía y no la gramática, voy a enseñarte, Lazarus, cómo queda esto escrito con una ortografía correcta. La gramática no es importante, así que no la corrijo


¡Vaya! Ahora que la ortografía es estándar, ya podemos decir que están bien, ¿no? Es más: Son perfectas, porque no solo están en contra de la RAE (que es algo positivo), sino que además he simplificado la gramática, la conjugación... y SE ENTIENDEN PERFECTAMENTE, que es lo que importa. ¿Qué más podemos pedir?

¡Soy el futuro del español; la semilla de la evolución idiomática!


----------



## Surinam del Nord

*Lo preocupante es la pregunta que abre la discusión *(*¿Para qué sirve una frase gramaticalmente correcta?). Es decir, se admite que existen frases correctas y frases incorrectas. Y, francamente, tener que explicar que la bondad está del lado de lo correcto y no de lo incorrecto (y me limito al sentido semántico, no moral) me da miedo.*


----------



## Maruja14

Surinam del Nord said:


> *Lo preocupante es la pregunta que abre la discusión *(*¿Para qué sirve una frase gramaticalmente correcta?). Es decir, se admite que existen frases correctas y frases incorrectas. Y, francamente, tener que explicar que la bondad está del lado de lo correcto y no de lo incorrecto (y me limito al sentido semántico, no moral) me da miedo.*


 
No creo que entienda muy bien lo que quieres decir. ¿Quieres decir que hacer distinción entre frases correctas y frases incorrectas es algo que te da miedo?


----------



## Surinam del Nord

No, lo que me inquieta es que se pueda llegar a discutir sobre si se debe usar o no una frase incorrecta. La existencia de frases incorrectas en el mundo se admite directamente en la pregunta, que a mi modo de ver debería ser más bien _¿Existen frases gramaticalemente incorrectas?_. Luego si hay frases incorrectas, lo son en relación con las correctas, que como su propio nombre indica (_correctas_) son las que debemos usar.


----------



## Cecilio

Cuando se analiza el estado actual de una lengua es muy fácil adoptar una actitud catastrofista: Está todo muy mal, ¿hacia dónde vamos?, etc., incluso se aportan datos numéricos destinados a corroborar ese empeoramiento genralizado, ese declive hacia el caos. No me convencen esos argumentos, ni creo que haya para tanta alarma.

Habitualmente, se analiza el presente en referencia al pasado. Cuando se dica que las cosas están mal ahora, se suele comparar con un momento anterior en que estuvieron mejor. Como método de argumentación en materia de ciencias socilaes, ese tipo de comparacione diacrónicas me parece como mínimo dudoso. Me cuesta mucho imaginar un pasado "mejor", prefiero quedarme con las imperfecciones del presente y mirar al futuro.

El pasado. Analicémoslo un poco. Pertenezco a la primera generación de españoles que tuvo acceso a una enseñanza completa y genralizada (primaria, secundaria, universidad); la generación de mis padres estuvo escolarizada pero el acceso a estudios superiores estaba reservado a unos pocos privilegiados; en los tiempos de mis abuelos eran muchos, sobre todo en pequeñas poblaciones, que no conocieron las escolarización (por ejemplo, mis abuelos por parte materna nunca fueron a la escuela). Cuando algunos rememoran "el pasado", ¿a qué se están refiriendo exactamente?

Tal como lo veo, en los tiempos que corren hay poco espacio para academias y puristas que intentan funcionar a la antigua usanza, es decir, imponiendo. Vivimos una época nueva, con nuevos retos, y a mí personalmente no me apetece mirar atrás.

¿Para qué sirve una frase gramaticalmente correcta? Para lo que quieran los hablantes. El hablante hablará o escribirá con corrección cuando sienta la necesidad de hacerlo. La sociedad tiene muchísimos mecanismos que regulan esa necesidad de corrección. Yo escribo en este foro de la manera más "correcta" posible: eso me lo dicta el sentido común y el consenso que se percibe en este foro. ¿Para qué ir más lejos?

¿Para qué sirve una frase gramaticalmente correcta? También sirve para que algunos, apoyándose en sus conocimientos de las normas, miren a los demás un poco por encima del hombro. Eso ocurre en español, pero ocurre en otras lenguas como el catalán, en el que el proceso de normativización y el de normalización son mucho más recientes.

La gente, además, tiene miedo ante la posibilidad de equivocarse. En cierta (o gran) medida, lo que sostiene a los preceptos de los preceptistas es su capacidad de meter miedo a la sociedad. Yo sigo pensando que las lenguas son entes vivos que evolucionan, y creo que son los propios hablantes los que regulan el proceso. No hay que olvidar, por otra parte, que en ese proceso participan gran cantidad de factores, dada la enorme complejidad de nuestras sociedades actuales. Precisamente por eso, por esa enorme complejidad, me parece estéril reducir el problema a una cuestión tan simple como es pensar que la gente de ahora, simplemente, habla "peor" que antes. Con esos razonamientos no vamos a ninguna parte.


----------



## lazarus1907

Cecilio said:


> En cierta (o gran) medida, lo que sostiene a los preceptos de los preceptistas es su capacidad de meter miedo a la sociedad.


Nadie quiere meter miedo a nadie.Yo hablo como quiero con mis amigos, pero si un extranjero viene quieriendo aprender lo correcto, no le digo que "me se ha caío", "pienso de que sí" o "yo querer comer" son correctos. Eso se llama norma, y es muy importante en ciertas circunstancias.


Cecilio said:


> Yo sigo pensando que las lenguas son entes vivos que evolucionan, y creo que son los propios hablantes los que regulan el proceso.


La evolución del idioma la imponen los habitantes que lo hablan, las circunstancias y las necesidades. El idioma lo regulan aquellos que se empeñan en mantener un estándar basado en una lógica y unas estructuras razonables, para que el idioma sea un instrumento de comunicación más eficiente. Estas personas no son solo los señores de La Real Academia, sino todos aquellos (como tú) que nos preocupamos por escribir y hablar con un mínimo de corrección. Otros países no tendrán una academia centralista parecida, pero muchos de sus habitantes, universidades, organizaciones... se encargan de que haya un estándar, al menos para cuando se requiere.

Todo el mundo conduce como quiere, pero sin normas de tráfico y sin semáforos no tenemos evolución de tráfico: Tenemos un desastre. Y las muchas normas de tráfico son relativamente arbitrarias, al igual que las de la lengua: Se conduce por la derecha (en España), porque sí... pero tenemos que conducir por la derecha todos, porque nos conviene. Con el idioma es diferente, porque una vez que no necesitamos mantener ese nivel lingüístico profesionalmente, podemos usar otro tipo de carreteras: El que no tiene ni rayas, ni señales ni nada; es decir, en casa, con los amigos, cuando tu trabajo no te lo exige, etc... (la mayor parte del tiempo).

Mucha gente viene a este foro a saber la norma, no a que le digan DE que puede hablar como quiere.

¿Para qué sirve un conductor que respeta las normas de tráfico? ¿Para que quede más bonito?

Sin este tipo de moderadores, nuestra lengua acabaría como ha ocurrido con muchos dialectos en muchas partes del mundo: Que no se entienden entre ellos. Pero eso sí: ¡Han evolucionado un montón! Lo mismo ha ocurrido con las lenguas: Tienen una raíz común, pero ahora son distintas.


Cecilio said:


> También sirve para que algunos, apoyándose en sus conocimientos de las normas, miren a los demás un poco por encima del hombro. a


Sólo estás mirando el lado negativo de las normas, como siempre. Lo que tú dices puede pasar (¡y pasa!), pero ¿merece la pena que estas cosas no pasen, pero que no nos pongamos de acuerdo todos los hispanohablantes en cómo hablar? Tú dirás.

Ya no tengo nada más que decir.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Mi preocupación no es que la gente "hable cada vez peor", de hecho no lo hace, en conjunto "habla igual". Simplemente se han ampliado las bases de la educación y se han diluído los contenidos. Se alimenta a más gente, pues han echado más agua y sal a la sopa. Mi preocupación es que la gente no hable -bueno en realidad, que hable como quiera- no entienda en consonancia con las necesidades económicas de la época que *esa misma gente expresa*. Cuando la gente aquí reclama más plata, platita, mosca, tela, biyuya, verdes, morlacs, di quell'i pochi, rupias, mosqueta, pólvora, guita y tantas otras precisas variedades de lo mismo, pero nada puede hacer para proveer servicios *que satisfagan necesidades ajenas* en cantidad suficiente como para que su retribución les alcance, entonces tenemos un enorme problema de escala social, no una catástrofe. Y a los problemas se los estudia, se los entiende, y se proponen y debaten soluciones. Una catástrofe es algún mal generalizado que es ruinoso y más bien exógeno. 

La necesidad en el sistema de enseñanza de un modelo gramatical que apoye distintos esquemas de comunicación y entrene en su uso, es tan imperativa como lo son los aportes jubilatorios obligatorios. La experiencia ha demostrado que si los jóvenes no son obligados a aportar compulsivamente para su retiro, llegan a la edad del arrepentimiento, pero luego no hay cosa que hacer. O mejor, los políticos vienen a repartir los esfuerzos que hicieron los que cumplieron, en una especie de "justicia" con inequidad. 

De la misma manera, las sociedades de hoy están llenas de personas de 35 a 55 años "arrepentidas" por no tener una buena educación -la que incluye y por la que pasa las gramáticas "correctas"- que dicen que no tuvieron una oportunidad y que miran con recelo y resentimiento a cualquier joven educado. Así pues, y en las edades adecuadas, la enseñanza *obligatoria* -nadie aquí ha cuestionado aún el que lo sea- debe compeler las adquisiciones intelectuales necesarias para evitar luego estas lamentaciones tan extendidas. Y lo debe hacer a escala social, lo que implica aplicar modelos de idioma que, no siendo cerrados ni excluyentes de convivir con otros, satisfagan las necesidades del conjunto con la mayor simplicidad instrumental.

Me temo que en esta era de la moda, cada quien está montado en el nivel de la pirámide de Maslow que le toca en este instante y habla desde allí. Si a ese nivel le sienta bien una pose abierta y tolerante, se la cultiva. El "como me encantan las libertades del habla popular / vete, y no me enjabones el parabrisas" con sus contradicción intrínseca se ha convertido en la base del discurso y acción social.

¿Para qué sirve una frase gramaticalmente correcta? Para mí es un pequeño eslabón de una larga cadena que conduce a sociedades que funcionan, lo máximo posible, en la búsqueda de la felicidad individual y de conjunto.


----------



## Maruja14

¡Qué interesante Alec!

No puedo estar más de acuerdo en lo que dices.

Es curioso que los grandes defensores de que cada uno escriba y hable como le venga en gana, son personas que, evidentemente, han recibido una buena educación y son capaces de escribir con toda corrección.


----------



## Cecilio

Maruja14 said:


> Es curioso que los grandes defensores de que cada uno escriba y hable como le venga en gana, son personas que, evidentemente, han recibido una buena educación y son capaces de escribir con toda corrección.



No conaco a ninguno de esos "grandes defensores de que cada uno escriba y hable como le venga en gana", yo desde luego no me cuento entre ellos. Si alguien está interesado en hablar sobre seres imaginarios o mitológicos, entonces debería tal vez abrirse un nuevo hilo centrado en ellos.


----------



## lazarus1907

Cecilio said:


> No conaco a ninguno de esos "grandes defensores de que cada uno escriba y hable como le venga en gana", yo desde luego no me cuento entre ellos. Si alguien está interesado en hablar sobre seres imaginarios o mitológicos, entonces debería tal vez abrirse un nuevo hilo centrado en ellos.


Por eso no entendemos que, respetando hasta tal punto la ortografía y la gramática, la critiques (criticar no tiene por qué ser algo negativo) hasta tales extremos. Si viniera de un analfabeto, no nos habríamos molestado en contestar.


----------



## Cecilio

lazarus1907 said:


> Otros países no tendrán una academia centralista parecida, pero muchos de sus habitantes, universidades, organizaciones... se encargan de que haya un estándar, al menos para cuando se requiere.



Ese es, a mi modo de ver, uno de los puntos centrales de la cuestión. Algunos dan por consabido que en el ámbito del español la NORMA la dicta la Academia, y nada más. Ese es el único modelo que se ha conocido hasta la fecha, pero resulta que hay otros modelos. Nada me obliga a pensar que el modelo académico imperante sea bueno o que haya que defenderlo. Soy muy crítico con el DRAE y con cualquier cosa que salga de la RAE.

Intentemos ver qué pasa en otros sitios, abramos un poco la perspectiva. Sería muy bueno que en este hilo, que no es un hilo dedicado exclusivamente a la lengua española, aunque a veces lo aprezca, hablantes de otras lenguas expusieran cómo se vive en sus respectivos dominios lingüísticos la cuestión de las normas. ¿Qué ocurre en el caso del portugués, del francés, del inglés, del sueco, del árabe, etc.?


----------



## Cecilio

aleCcowaN said:


> Me temo que en esta era de la moda, cada quien está montado en el nivel de la pirámide de Maslow que le toca en este instante y habla desde allí. Si a ese nivel le sienta bien una pose abierta y tolerante, se la cultiva. El "como me encantan las libertades del habla popular / vete, y no me enjabones el parabrisas" con sus contradicción intrínseca se ha convertido en la base del discurso y acción social.



De tu extenso e interesante post cito uno de sus párrafos, que me parece interesante. El tema de la hipocresía de la sociedad en la que vivimos, o de la hipocresía de cada uno, es un tema del que podríamos estar hablando largo y tendido, pero me temo que supera tal vez los límites lógicos de este hilo. Lo que está claro es que hablar de normas gramaticales y del lenguaje en la sociedad nos obliga ea entrar en muchísimas cuestiones paralelas.

Lo de la pirámide de Maslow sencillamente no sé lo que es, pero parece un concepto interesante.


----------



## ordequin

Cecilio said:


> Cuando hablo de que las lenguas evolucionan, rompiendo las normas anteriores, no estoy pensando ...... en una especie de "revolución popular" contra los normativistas o los académicos. En mi frase, el concepto de "norma" es en cuanto a norma interna de la lengua, que es la que luego intentan analizar los lingüistas. Si los hablantes de latín, por ejemplo, en un momento dado empezaron a olvidarse de las declinaciones, no lo hicieron por romper una norma de manera cosnciente, sino simplemente porque el hecho de hacerlo les reportaba algún beneficio comunicativo, o redundaba en una mayor economía lingüística, etc. Aquí no hay ninguna "guerra de las normas". Las lenguas pueden estudiarse de manera abstracta en algo que podemos denominar normas gramaticales, pero la evolución de las lenguas es llevada a cabo por hablantes que no se caracterizan generalmente por pasarse el día meditando acerca del lenguaje o haciendo abstracciones acerca de su gramática.


De acuerdo, Cecilio. Entiendo que dices que la iniciativa popular es el germen, y también el motor de la evolución tanto de las lenguas, como de las normas que están ceñidas a ellas.
Estoy de acuerdo parcialmente contigo. Creo que el movimiento de la base de la pirámide, es, sólo en parte, responsable de esta evolución.
No sé en qué proporción influye también en este resultado, el legado de pensadores y literatos; pero me imagino que esta influencia definirá también caminos nuevos, y dejará sus huellas bien marcadas en los avatares gramaticales, y más en general, lingüísticos.

Pero aunque la única fuente de la que se alimentara la evolución lingüística, fuera, como dices, la aportación de un colectivo de hablantes, que no se pasa el día meditando sobre abstracciones ni prosopopeyas; creo que nunca cambiará el hecho de que los frutos de lo anterior, deberán ser filtrados por ese otro colectivo que realiza una función no sólo de meditación y abstracción, sino también de custodia.

Los beneficios del trabajo de estos "cuidadores", han sido tan extensamente evidenciados, que repetirlos, sería casi una ofensa, para todos los valientes que están ahora leyendo este magno hilo.

De todas formas, Cecilio, creo que comparto en parte tu argumentación,
y eso me alarma mucho, porque donde hay consenso ya no es que no haya evolución....es que no hay diversión!


----------



## lazarus1907

Cecilio said:


> Ese es, a mi modo de ver, uno de los puntos centrales de la cuestión. Algunos dan por consabido que en el ámbito del español la NORMA la dicta la Academia, y nada más. Ese es el único modelo que se ha conocido hasta la fecha, pero resulta que hay otros modelos. Nada me obliga a pensar que el modelo académico imperante sea bueno o que haya que defenderlo. Soy muy crítico con el DRAE y con cualquier cosa que salga de la RAE.


Pues haces mal, porque la probabilidad de que tu dominio del español se asemeje a los de esos señores es muy pequeña (a menos que seas un experto y estés muy muy por encima de mí en este aspecto, claro). No significa esto que tengas que aceptar de buena gana todo lo que digan, sin tener una actitud crítica (de nuevo, en ambos sentidos) al respecto. La RAE, lejos de ser perfecta, se puede criticar en muchos aspectos. Podría empezar un nuevo tema de conversación (o hilo) sólo criticando sus decisiones y sus errores; yo solo podría escribir varias docenas de mensajes. ¿Cómo es esto posible? Dejando a un lado escritores y demás, hay gramáticos de prestigio que están en contra de los preceptos de la RAE en algunos aspectos.  ¿Los ignora la RAE? ¡En absoluto! Muchos de ellos contribuyen con artículos en gramáticas normativas (publicadas por la RAE) y didácticas. La RAE comete errores, como cualquier otro ser humano. Si quieres ejemplos, te los envío en mensajes privados o en otro hilo, pero los hay: Definiciones incorrectas, normas gramaticales defectuosasa, etc...

La lengua no es como las matemáticas: No se puede reglar, e intentar hacerlo perfectamente es una bufonada. De nuevo: Para mí la RAE es un 
grupo de gente instruida, dedicada y con conocimientos de lingüística y etimología que hacen lo que pueden. Para ti parecen ser dictadores lingüísticos, pero al mismo tiempo, sigues su arbitraria normativa ortográfica, y respetas al máximo la sintáctica (y su gramatica). Si quieres que te digamos que son falibles,... lo son. Pero por favor, no des a entender que no necesitamos una norma, porque es inaceptable.

La RAE puede cometer errores. Pero qué prefieres: ¿La RAE, o millones de analfabetos que no saben leer y no se ponen de acuerdo? (sé que estoy exagerando; no empieces otro tema, que sé que hay estadios intermedios).


----------



## Maruja14

Cecilio said:


> No conaco a ninguno de esos "grandes defensores de que cada uno escriba y hable como le venga en gana", yo desde luego no me cuento entre ellos. Si alguien está interesado en hablar sobre seres imaginarios o mitológicos, entonces debería tal vez abrirse un nuevo hilo centrado en ellos.


 

Yo conozco varios que escriben por aquí con profusión. Me alegro de que no te cuentes entre ellos, aunque me da la sensación de que, por algún motivo, te has sentido aludido.

Desde luego, las reglas son necesarias. Todos leemos continuamente cosas que dan auténtica pena. Y no es que dé pena lo que se lee, es que da pena la persona que lo escribe porque, por un motivo u otro, es evidente que no ha podido alcanzar un mínimo de educación y de cultura, lo que, sin duda, estará repercutiendo en su vida de manera muy negativa.

Es fácil para las personas que dominan una lengua ser "condescendientes" con los demás. Lo malo es que la sociedad no es ni mucho menos "condescendiente" con ellos. Ni se les ofrecen las mismas oportunidades tampoco.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

¿La sociedad no es condescendiente con quiénes? ¿Con aquellos hacia los cuales los que dominan la lengua han sido condescendientes? ¿O con aquellos que dominan la lengua?


----------



## Outsider

Creo que hay tres tipos de razones para intentar escribir y hablar con corrección. 

Primero, por una cuestión de claridad. Muchas reglas gramaticales no hacen más que ayudar a aclarar lo que decimos o escribimos. 

Segundo, por una cuestión de prestigio social. Aunque tal vez no sea justo, la verdad es que hay personas que nos juzgan según la forma como nos expresamos. Siguiendo las regras de la gramática (¡y, a veces, quebrándolas!) aumentamos nuestras probabiliades de acceptación y éxito social. 

La tercera razón es puramente estética y subjectiva. Creo que algunas personas veen una belleza propia en la lengua en sí misma, y les gusta un texto bien estructurado.


----------



## Maruja14

Surinam del Nord said:


> ¿La sociedad no es condescendiente con quiénes? ¿Con aquellos hacia los cuales los que dominan la lengua han sido condescendientes? ¿O con aquellos que dominan la lengua?


 
La sociedad no es condescendiente con aquellos que no saben expresarse con claridad, con aquellos que no demuestran un mínimo de cultura. ¿Puede una secretaria escribir una carta llena de incorrecciones?

¿Puede una empresa fiarse de otra que le envía un comunicado lleno de incorrecciones?

¿Van a contratarte si envías un currículum plagado de fañltas de todo tipo?

En un foro como este, puede que a muchos no les parezca importante, pero en la vida real sí lo es. Y mucho.


----------



## lazarus1907

Outsider said:


> Creo que hay tres tipos de razones para intentar escribir y hablar con corrección.
> 
> Primero, por una cuestión de claridad. Muchas reglas gramaticales no hacen más que ayudar a aclarar lo que decimos o escribimos.


Se te ha olvidado una razón: La lógica. Es mucho más fácil discernir si un enunciado es correcto o no si hay normas coherentes. Si todo es un caos espontáneo y aleatorio, no hay manera de decidir si algo está bien o no: Todo vale.

Lo gracioso es que, mucha gente que escribe mal viene al foro preguntando por qué esto o aquello es de tal y cual manera. ¡Les molesta la irregularidad! Si quieren evitar la irregularidad, lo mejor es tener un moderador, como la RAE.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

A mí no me parece que contratar a una secretaria que tiene faltas de ortografía sea un mérito. Pues claro que si tienes que pasarte el día redactando cartas conviene que lo hagas correctamente. Que no te contraten como secretaria si no sabes escribir no es una injusticia, es simplemente que no estás cualificada para el trabajo. Las razones por las que no estás cualificada o por las que no sabes escribir sí que pueden encerrar una injusticia, pero uno corre el riesgo de confundirse en sentimientos de compasión, etcétera, que no tienen nada que ver ahora. Pues sí, a mí me da pena ver que un hombre adulto no sabe escribir, pero no le encargaría un trabajo en el que tuviera que hacerlo; lo encuentro de un santurronismo desviado.


----------



## lazarus1907

Surinam del Nord said:


> A mí no me parece que contratar a una secretaria que tiene faltas de ortografía sea un mérito. Pues claro que si tienes que pasarte el día redactando cartas conviene que lo hagas correctamente. Que no te contraten como secretaria si no sabes escribir no es una injusticia, es simplemente que no estás cualificada para el trabajo. Las razones por las que no estás cualificada o por las que no sabes escribir sí que pueden encerrar una injusticia, pero uno corre el riesgo de confundirse en sentimientos de compasión, etcétera, que no tienen nada que ver ahora. Pues sí, a mí me da pena ver que un hombre adulto no sabe escribir, pero no le encargaría un trabajo en el que tuviera que hacerlo; lo encuentro de un santurronismo desviado.


Yo estoy a punto de abrir mi propio negocio, y voy a necesitar a varios empleados para oficios relacionados con el idioma. Me niego a contratar a gente que me deje en ridículo con faltas de ortografía o gramática. ¡Que se vayan a la empresa de Cecilio, que seguro que les paga extra por escribir mal!

Perdón: No se dice mal, sino "moderno".


----------



## Maruja14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Surinam del Nord* http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=1358195#post1358195
> A mí no me parece que contratar a una secretaria que tiene faltas de ortografía sea un mérito. Pues claro que si tienes que pasarte el día redactando cartas conviene que lo hagas correctamente. Que no te contraten como secretaria si no sabes escribir no es una injusticia, es simplemente que no estás cualificada para el trabajo. Las razones por las que no estás cualificada o por las que no sabes escribir sí que pueden encerrar una injusticia, pero uno corre el riesgo de confundirse en sentimientos de compasión, etcétera, que no tienen nada que ver ahora. Pues sí, a mí me da pena ver que un hombre adulto no sabe escribir, pero no le encargaría un trabajo en el que tuviera que hacerlo; lo encuentro de un santurronismo desviado.


Precisamente eso es lo que estoy diciendo. Para el que sabe escribir y tiene cierta cultura es fácil (en un foro como este) disculpar o incluso animar a los demás a que sigan haciéndolo mal. 

Pero en la vida real, no te lo van a disculpar, evidentemente. Ni estoy yo sugiriendo que deban hacerlo, sencillamente es un imposible. Así que lo que hay que hacer es animar a todo el mundo a leer mucho y a corregirse siempre que puedan. No debemos "pasar por alto" o "disculpar" las faltas con la disculpa de una pretendida libertad mal entendida.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Cecilio said:


> Lo de la pirámide de Maslow sencillamente no sé lo que es, pero parece un concepto interesante.


Maslow inventó hace décadas un modelo simplificado de las necesidades humanas para una explicación de la conducta. En ese modelo en forma de pirámide, el nivel inferior es ocupado por las necesidades más básicas, desde huír del peligro, alimentarse, cobijarse, etc.; y se va pasando escalón por escalón a necesidades superiores: necesidades de afecto y seguridad emocional, necesidades de pertenencia, necesidades de propósito, hasta llegar a la cúspide, con las necesidades de auto-donación.

Según Maslow, hasta que un ser humano no satisface todas las necesidades de un nivel determinado no se traslada al nivel superior. No creo que sea rigurosamente cierto, como toda simplificación, pero es interesante. Mi experiencia de porteño me dice que la gente intenta satisfacer necesidades de dos o tres niveles a un mismo tiempo. Yo mismo lo hago, y en la Argentina casi es un mandato cultural hacerlo.

Existe un cierto nivel, que yo lo esteriotiparía como "clase media del primer mundo" donde satisfechas las necesidades básicas se está luchando por satisfacer las necesidades de pertenencia, aprecio, autovaloración y prestigio social. En esos niveles es común encontrar a la gente que hace tan variadas a las sociedades modernas. No quiero que nadie me malinterprete: la sociedad es variada en tanto conviven un judío con gorrito, un inmigrante ilegal africano, un campesino con el arado atado al cuello, un empleado público, un pastor evangelista, un vendedor ambulante, una pareja gay, un poeta, y así un interminable desfile de grata variedad. El asunto es que gente tan diversa no tiene tantos puntos de partida diferentes como parece. Es en esa clase media bastante acomodada, educada y ociosa donde se generan la mayor variedad de cosmovisiones con respecto al mundo y cómo debe ser. Creo que es una clase media bastante más uniforme en lo social y material de lo que quisiera admitir, y que busca por tanto la diferenciación en un plano más abstracto.

Por supuesto que todo esto ya escapa a la pregunta escueta que abre el hilo. Pero tratándose de cuestiones divergentes siempre va a aparecer la plétora de cosmovisiones que está detrás de cada opinión. Yo prefiero que sea de manera explícita y no tácita, aunque las cosas se alarguen.

Quiero hacer una observación, pertinente a medias, sobre algo que veo desde que estoy en WR con respecto a las normas gramaticales, la RAE y toda la parafernalia que las rodea. Veo con bastante claridad un mapa español en estas discusiones. No creo que sea fruto de la casualidad o de la ley de los pequeños números. Cuando se trata de normas gramaticales, veo que residentes o criados en Madrid, Castilla-La Mancha, Castilla-León y hasta cierto punto Andalucía, Extremadura y Murcia, son bastante feroces al momento de defender la "legalidad" de la lengua. Los habitantes de Cataluña y hasta cierto punto Valencia, son bastante feroces al momento de rebatir esa "legalidad". Los gallegos, asturianos, cántabros, vascos, navarros y aragoneses son bastante más neutros y tolerantes al respecto. De Canarias y Baleares no llego a entrever ningún patrón. ¿No habrá detrás de todo esto un trasfondo político-histórico-cultural que los lleva a posiciones donde la lengua es un instrumento y no un fin?

Personalmente, el hecho de usar una digna aspiración de cierta regularidad en el habla castellana para dirimir cuestiones internas de un país en particular, me molesta bastante. En mi país cada vez se populariza más, y hasta la enseñanza -con lo mala que es- lo refleja, quienes tenemos el castellano como lengua materna nos vamos interesando en otras lenguas del país -quechua, guaraní, mapuche, etc-. Es, como mínimo, una gentileza con la que retribuimos a quienes están forzados en la práctica a usar una lengua común. ¿Por qué no ocurre lo mismo en España? Yo que vivo en un barrio lleno de gallegos a veces ni me doy cuenta si me dicen "vos me dijiste" o "ti mi dicestes", y patacas o balocas me suena más familiar que patatas. Me pregunto "lo correcto o lo incorrecto en español" ¿barricada de qué es?


----------



## herreros

¿Y una frase gramaticalmente incorrecta?
Una cosa es que un idioma desarrolle sus reglas, las cambie y otra cosa es hablar mal.
Mucha gente dice "espero de que"...pos mira, por mucha gente que lo diga, en español es incorrecto.
Como es incorrecto poner un OD detrás de un verbo intrasitivo o al revés.

La lengua es un código, y como tal habrá de tener unos mínimos exigibles.
Yo no soy gramático, y me temo que tú tampoco, pero amparándose en el pseudolibertad que debe tener una cosa que usan muchos se puede deformar una lengua y de ahí a la desparición, hay un pasito.
Las reglas deben servir para algo, y soy de los que considero que son las "cosas" las que se deben adaptar a las reglas, no al revés. Eso en cuanto a gramática.
En cuanto a vocabulario, estoy de acuerdo en que se metan cuantas palabtra se quieran, mientras no altere la lengua en su esencia.
Me negaré a aceptar que un día se acepte la palabra "puenting", a pesar de que la utilizo como el que más.

Un saludo 




Cecilio said:


> ¿Para exhibirla en un museo?
> 
> En muchos de los threads que se plantean en WR surge la cuestión eterna de lo gramaticalmente correcto o incorrecto, concepto éste difícil de definir y que suele suscitar debates.
> 
> A mi entender, las lenguas son entidades en contínua transformación. Lo que hablamos ahora es una derivación de lo que hablaron algunos antepasados nuestros, y lo que hablen nuestros de scendientes será una derivación de lo que nosotros hablemos. Las lenguas romances, por ejemplo, son una forma desarrollada del latín. En una época detarminada los hablantes de latín empezaron a olvidarse de las declinaciones, empezaron a modificar las conjugaciones verbales, uintroduciendo nocvedade como los verbos auxiliares (habeo especialmente), de manera que a lo largo de los siglos esas lenguas se fueron diferenciando del latín original y también unas entre otras. Me imagino que por aquellos tiempos debía haber algún gramático que se echara las manos a la cabeza ante tanta ‘incorrección’ lingüística. Poco importó: las lenguas siguieron su curso natural. Porque lo natural en las lenguas es evolucionar, y esa evolución implica siempre romper con determinadas ‘normas’ anteriores.
> 
> Hay personas que lo ven de otra manera. Ven las lenguas como un conjunto de normas inviolables e inmutables, y tildan de “incorrecto” todo lo que se salga de esas normas. Esa manera de ver las cosas es ilógica y antinatural, por no decir absurda. Pongamos por caso la actitud de personas como Lázaro Carreter, lingüista español de conocido renombre. Para Lázaro daba la sensación de que la lengua española se había detenido más o menos en 1950, y cualquier desarrollo posterior había que considerarlo, por norma, incorrecto, y había que desdeñarlo. Hoy en día, en el año 2006, sigue habiendo personas que comparten ese punto de vista. Me parece anormal. ¿Qué pasa? ¿Los últimos 50 años de lengua española, con sus transformaciones, tendencias, cambios, innovaciones, etc., no cuentan? ¿Hay que verlos necesariamente como algo dudoso, o directamente ‘no deseable’?
> 
> Las lenguas evolucionan, y lo hacen normalmente de manera gradual y según una serie de mecanismos que ayudan a regular ese proceso. Las gramáticas y diccionarios vienen después. Me molesta muchísimo que haya algunos que no sean capaz de tener confianza en ese proceso que yo defino como natural y se escuden en una especie de purismo a ultranza. Lo importante es la comunicación, y esa comunicación se produce a diferentes niveles, y en diferentes registros, y está muy bien que haya lingüistas y políticas educacionales y reglas ortográficas, etc., pero la lengua, LA LENGUA como vehículo de comunicación está por encima de todo eso. Muy por encima. Negar esa evidencia conduce a posturas absurdas.


----------



## lazarus1907

Cecilio said:


> Ese es, a mi modo de ver, uno de los puntos centrales de la cuestión. Algunos dan por consabido que en el ámbito del español la NORMA la dicta la Academia, y nada más. Ese es el único modelo que se ha conocido hasta la fecha, pero resulta que hay otros modelos. Nada me obliga a pensar que el modelo académico imperante sea bueno o que haya que defenderlo. Soy muy crítico con el DRAE y con cualquier cosa que salga de la RAE


Déjame proponerte una situación real:

Sevilla (hace unos años, en una de las zonas más caras de la ciudad): 17 personas (contra mí sólo) intentaron convencerme de que lo correcto es decir "daleado" y no "ladeado". Ya se sabe: Daleado significa "de dalo", mientras que "ladeado" significa "de lado" (¡Qué tontería!, ¿no?). Casi me atacan físicamente por inculto e irrazonable. Según tú y jmartins, diríase que así es como se habla, de mdo que, o bien 17 personas tenían razón y yo estaba equivocado, o ambos teníamos razón. ¿Cómo podemos tener razón al mismo tiempo? Imposible. ¿Daleamos el resto del idioma, o admitimos daleado y ladeado? Dime, por favor. ¿En favor de qué opción estás?


----------



## tatius

Outsider said:


> Creo que hay tres tipos de razones para intentar escribir y hablar con corrección.
> 
> Primero, por una cuestión de claridad. [...]
> 
> Segundo, por una cuestión de prestigio social. [...]
> 
> La tercera razón es puramente estética y subjectiva.



Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Outsider. También coincido (como de costumbre) con el desarrollo de esta idea de prestigio social que ha hecho Maruja al aplicar estas pajas mentales nuestras a la vida profesional.

Por otro lado, entiendo la postura de Cecilio, abrumado por la autoridad que destilan las normas que dicta la RAE. En mi caso, lo he dicho por aquí hace poco, y como también es el caso de Lazarus (si bien le he entendido), la ilustre RAE merece todos mis respetos pero no mi fe ciega.

Se me queda algo en el tintero... Sí, que me parece también muy interesante el apunte de aleC relacionando las posturas gramaticales de cada región con la política. Alec, soy francesa, de padre nicaragüense y afincada en España desde que me dejan ir sola por la calle, y gracias a mis dispersos orígenes, entiendo perfectamente tu observación. Me paso la vida proponiendo que podría incluirse en la educación obligatoria una iniciación a todas las lenguas de España (gallego, catalán y euskera), para que lo que ahora mismo las personas tratan como un problema pase a ser lo que es: un riqueza. Pues pocos me secundan. No están dispuestos a hacer (me refiero a los hispanohablantes) un mínimo esfuerzo que en cambio imponen y reclaman a las minorías. En fin, como de costumbre, este es otro tema (e hilo).


----------



## Cecilio

herreros said:


> Me negaré a aceptar que un día se acepte la palabra "puenting", a pesar de que la utilizo como el que más.


 
Hola, herreros. ¿Cuál es el mecanismo, o el razonamiento, que subyace en todo esto? ¿No la aceptarás, pero la usarás? ¡Qué enredo! Yo también utilizo esa palabra con toda normalidad (eso sí, de momento no he hecho puenting). Irán pasando los años y habrá que ir viendo el estatus de esa palabra en la propia lengua. Tú, como individuo, puedes aceptar o no aceptar. ¿Por qué no?


----------



## Cecilio

lazarus1907 said:


> Déjame proponerte una situación real:
> 
> Sevilla (hace unos años, en una de las zonas más caras de la ciudad): 17 personas (contra mí sólo) intentaron convencerme de que lo correcto es decir "daleado" y no "ladeado". Ya se sabe: Daleado significa "de dalo", mientras que "ladeado" significa "de lado" (¡Qué tontería!, ¿no?). Casi me atacan físicamente por inculto e irrazonable. Según tú y jmartins, diríase que así es como se habla, de mdo que, o bien 17 personas tenían razón y yo estaba equivocado, o ambos teníamos razón. ¿Cómo podemos tener razón al mismo tiempo? Imposible. ¿Daleamos el resto del idioma, o admitimos daleado y ladeado? Dime, por favor. ¿En favor de qué opción estás?



Por desgracia para mí, no he estado nunca en Sevilla. Además, la expresión "de dalo" no la he oído nunca, ni siquiera en televisión. Desconozco por tanto los detalles de la cuestión y no me veo capacitado para opinar sobre el tema. me encantaría, primero, estar en Sevilla y, segundo, poder tener la posibilidad de escuchar  de boca de los propios sevillanos esta expresión y lo que opinan sobre ella. Yo nunca opino a priori, ni basándome en dogmas.


----------



## Cecilio

aleCcowaN said:


> Quiero hacer una observación, pertinente a medias, sobre algo que veo desde que estoy en WR con respecto a las normas gramaticales, la RAE y toda la parafernalia que las rodea. Veo con bastante claridad un mapa español en estas discusiones. No creo que sea fruto de la casualidad o de la ley de los pequeños números. Cuando se trata de normas gramaticales, veo que residentes o criados en Madrid, Castilla-La Mancha, Castilla-León y hasta cierto punto Andalucía, Extremadura y Murcia, son bastante feroces al momento de defender la "legalidad" de la lengua. Los habitantes de Cataluña y hasta cierto punto Valencia, son bastante feroces al momento de rebatir esa "legalidad". Los gallegos, asturianos, cántabros, vascos, navarros y aragoneses son bastante más neutros y tolerantes al respecto. De Canarias y Baleares no llego a entrever ningún patrón. ¿No habrá detrás de todo esto un trasfondo político-histórico-cultural que los lleva a posiciones donde la lengua es un instrumento y no un fin?
> 
> Personalmente, el hecho de usar una digna aspiración de cierta regularidad en el habla castellana para dirimir cuestiones internas de un país en particular, me molesta bastante. En mi país cada vez se populariza más, y hasta la enseñanza -con lo mala que es- lo refleja, quienes tenemos el castellano como lengua materna nos vamos interesando en otras lenguas del país -quechua, guaraní, mapuche, etc-. Es, como mínimo, una gentileza con la que retribuimos a quienes están forzados en la práctica a usar una lengua común. ¿Por qué no ocurre lo mismo en España? Yo que vivo en un barrio lleno de gallegos a veces ni me doy cuenta si me dicen "vos me dijiste" o "ti mi dicestes", y patacas o balocas me suena más familiar que patatas. Me pregunto "lo correcto o lo incorrecto en español" ¿barricada de qué es?



Alec, muchas gracias por la explicación acerca de la pirámide de Maslow, que me parece de lo más útil. Son muy interesanytes también las apreciaciones que incluyes en los dos últimos párrafos de tu post. Una vez más, sugieres posibles caminos para un debate en sí muy amplio. Según dices, te da la impresión de que catalanes y valencianos son más críticos en general respecto a la normativa gramatical, etc. Yo creo que por motivos recientes en nuestra historia, la población de estas dos comunidades autónomas está especialmente sensibilizada ante todo lo que sea normativización, normalización y politicas lingüísticas. Durante muchos años básicamente todo el mundo ha opinado acerca de todo un poco (por ejemplo, acerca de qué normas seguir, con qué fundamentos, etc., etc.), y hoy en día parece que se haya llegado a consensos que hace unos años eran impensables (consensos que son, algunas veces, más bien tácitos). No voy a entrar en detalles, pero te aseguro que, efectivamente, en los territorios de lengua catalana las cuestiones lingüísticas han sido tema prioritario y objeto de reflexión.

Apuntaría otro posible punto a tener en cuenta. Yo me he criado como bilingüe (usando ese término con todas las reservas), y me he criado en un ambiente (el de Valencia) generalmente bilingüe. Desconozco lo que es no ser bilingüe, es decir, no puedo situarme mentalmente en el lugar de alguien que ha crecido sólo en una lengua. No sé tampoco qué implicaciones pueden tener esas circunstancias en la manera de ver las cuestiones lingüísticas, pero tal vez, siguiendo el hilo argumental que tú propones, el hecho de ser bilingüe te hace ver las cosas de un modo distinto, tal vez incluso te ayuda a desmitificar ciertas cosas. No sé. Este tema requiere un nuevo 'thread'.


----------



## tatius

Cecilio said:


> Además, la expresión "de dalo" no la he oído nunca, ni siquiera en televisión. Desconozco por tanto los detalles de la cuestión y no me veo capacitado para opinar sobre el tema.



Cecilio, creo que precisamente el tema es que la expresión "de dalo" no existe. Pero 17 personas (¿exageramos, Lazarus?), mantenían que ladeado (de "de lado") debía decirse "daleado" (de ¿¡"de dalo"!?).


----------



## Cecilio

tatius said:


> Cecilio, creo que precisamente el tema es que la expresión "de dalo" no existe. Pero 17 personas (¿exageramos, Lazarus?), mantenían que ladeado (de "de lado") debía decirse "daleado" (de ¿¡"de dalo"!?).



Sí, tienes razón, me he despistado. Pero el razonamiento vale igual: Tampoco he oído nunca la expresión "daleado". Gracias por el apunte y aquí tienes la puntualización.


----------



## jmx

tatius said:


> Lo que resulta divertido es que podéis, unos y otros, decir misa pero con vuestra forma de escribir, queda patente vuestra preferencia por las frases gramaticalmente correctas. El movimiento se demuestra andando.


Supongo que me incluyes a mí. Por lo tanto, para ti yo escribo de una manera "gramaticalmente correcta", entiendo que te refieres desde un punto de vista normativo, ¿no? Pero resulta que yo no conozco esas normas, fijate bien que no digo que no me gusten, sino que no me las sé. Esto da lugar a un auténtico enigma ¿ Cómo se pueden respetar unas normas sin conocerlas ? Si aciertas con la respuesta, estarás empezando a entender lo que estoy intentando explicar.

Te doy un ejemplo como pista. Yo ando poniendo un pie delante de otro. Aparece una "academia del buen andar", que recomienda andar de esa manera, y critica a otros por no hacerlo. Entonces yo digo que esa academia es una estupidez y solo sirve para sacarles faltas a la gente. A lo que ellos responden : "nuestras reglas son necesarias, y la prueba es que hasta los que nos critican siguen esas reglas".


----------



## danielfranco

jmartins said:


> Te doy un ejemplo como pista. Yo ando poniendo un pie delante de otro. Aparece una "academia del buen andar", que recomienda andar de esa manera, y critica a otros por no hacerlo. Entonces yo digo que esa academia es una estupidez y solo sirve para sacarles faltas a la gente. A lo que ellos responden : "nuestras reglas son necesarias, y la prueba es que hasta los que nos critican siguen esas reglas".



All the way back to 1969 the chaps of Monty Python's Flying Circus have already pointed out the same premise in one of their masterpiece satirical sketches for television, "The Ministry of Silly Walks", where a whole sector of government is dedicated to the study, development and funding of research of silly walks. The way I understood it, the point of the satire was to make fun of both proponents and detractors of over-regulation.
But what do I know...


----------



## heidita

aleCcowaN said:


> ¿Para qué sirve una frase gramaticalmente correcta? Para mí es un pequeño eslabón de una larga cadena que conduce a sociedades que funcionan, lo máximo posible, en la búsqueda de la felicidad individual y de conjunto.


 

Será para eso y para entenderse mejor.

En otro hilo se habló de una cosa tan sencilla como poner o no un articulo. El defensor de que no importa cómo son las reglas sino lo importante es "cómo habla la gente" se decantó por no poner el articulo. La frase significaba algo totalmente diferente, pero no hubo manera de convencerle, ya que "la gente lo dice así" (en su opinión, ya que nadie más lo había oído).

Creo que adaptarse a unas reglas establecidas en el idioma es importante, en mi idioma esencial, ya que si no al final será imposible entenderse.


----------



## aleCcowaN

heidita said:


> Será para eso y para entenderse mejor.
> 
> En otro hilo se habló de una cosa tan sencilla como poner o no un articulo. El defensor de que no importa cómo son las reglas sino lo importante es "cómo habla la gente" se decantó por no poner el articulo. La frase significaba algo totalmente diferente, pero no hubo manera de convencerle, ya que "la gente lo dice así" (en su opinión, ya que nadie más lo había oído).
> 
> Creo que adaptarse a unas reglas establecidas en el idioma es importante, en mi idioma esencial, ya que si no al final será imposible entenderse.


Esto que dices me da una gran idea. Voy a comenzar un estudio estadístico de diferentes foreros con más de 100 posts -para evitarme las aves de paso- viendo entre quienes apoyan la libre expresión de los orificios del cuerpo, los que son más puristas en el uso de la lengua, y algunos intermedios, para ver, no en este caso cuanto contestan en general, sino cuantas contestaciones válidas o intentos sinceros y precisos hacen a una traducción, de hecho el objetivo fundamental y razón de existencia de estos foros. Percibo que los resultados sorprenderán a muchos. Ya me conoces, y todos los demás también, que no le hago asco al trabajo duro, y que los números son lo mío.


----------



## heidita

De todas formas estoy con Lazarus en sorprenderme ante la actitud de Cecilio Y Jmartins en apoyar "el libre albedrío" en el lenguaje. Ya que ellos no cometen ni una falta y siempre son correctísimos a la hora de escribir y me supongo que de hablar.


----------



## rocioteag

heidita said:


> De todas formas estoy con Lazarus en sorprenderme ante la actitud de Cecilio Y Jmartins en apoyar "el libre albedrío" en el lenguaje. Ya que ellos no cometen ni una falta y siempre son correctísimos a la hora de escribir y me supongo que de hablar.


 
Estoy contigo Heidita, y  me parece que se comportan como los "abogados del diablo", en el sentido de que estan defendiendo una idea, con el solo propósisto de desatar polémica, y que solo estan parcialmente convencidos.

En lo personal, coincido con las ideas de que las reglas son necesarias en la vida, en TODOS los aspectos de la misma.


----------



## Cecilio

heidita said:


> De todas formas estoy con Lazarus en sorprenderme ante la actitud de Cecilio Y Jmartins en apoyar "el libre albedrío" en el lenguaje. Ya que ellos no cometen ni una falta y siempre son correctísimos a la hora de escribir y me supongo que de hablar.



Una vez más me toca contestar por alusiones. Dices que defiendo "el libre albedrío" en el lenguaje. Eso es inexacto, simplemente. POdría dar muchos argumentos, pero creo que ya los he expuesto suficientemente en anteriores posts.


----------



## jmx

heidita said:


> De todas formas estoy con Lazarus en sorprenderme ante la actitud de Cecilio Y Jmartins en apoyar "el libre albedrío" en el lenguaje. Ya que ellos no cometen ni una falta y siempre son correctísimos a la hora de escribir y me supongo que de hablar.


Por favor, relee mi post #73. A ver si aciertas con el enigma.


----------



## heidita

jmartins said:


> Supongo que me incluyes a mí. Por lo tanto, para ti yo escribo de una manera "gramaticalmente correcta", entiendo que te refieres desde un punto de vista normativo, ¿no? Pero resulta que yo no conozco esas normas,


 
Una afirmación realmente estrambótica. ¿Es que no has ido al colegio?
Las normas del _buen hablar y buen escribir_ se aprenden en el colegio como primer paso, luego se sigue en la universidad, me supongo.


> Aparece una "academia del buen andar",


 
La Academia Del buen Andar apareció en España mucho antes de que tú nacieras. Y sus sillones los ocupan la gente más erudita del país. No es ningún estúpido que te quiere _imponer _unas normas estúpidas, sino académicos que had dedicado su vida a ello.


----------



## jmx

heidita said:


> Una afirmación realmente estrambótica. ¿Es que no has ido al colegio?
> Las normas del _buen hablar y buen escribir_ se aprenden en el colegio como primer paso, luego se sigue en la universidad, me supongo.


Seguramente me las enseñaron en el colegio, pero de eso han pasado decadas. En la Universidad no me enseñaron nada, porque no he estudiado filología. Ahora en el año y medio que llevo en los foros de WR de vez en cuando me entero de esas reglas. Unas pocas las recuerdo vagamente de mi infancia, pero de la mayoría no tenía ni idea, y hay alguna que me deja patidifuso.

Insisto, ¿ no se os ocurre alguna manera de hablar de manera "gramaticalmente correcta" sin tener que memorizar ninguna regla ?


----------



## Antpax

jmartins said:


> Seguramente me las enseñaron en el colegio, pero de eso han pasado decadas. En la Universidad no me enseñaron nada, porque no he estudiado filología. Ahora en el año y medio que llevo en los foros de WR de vez en cuando me entero de esas reglas. Unas pocas las recuerdo vagamente de mi infancia, pero de la mayoría no tenía ni idea, y hay alguna que me deja patidifuso.
> 
> Insisto, ¿ no se os ocurre alguna manera de hablar de manera "gramaticalmente correcta" sin tener que memorizar ninguna regla ?


 
¿Leyendo a gente que sí se molesta en seguir las reglas, y por tanto aprendiendo las mismas, aunque de manera inconsciente?

Ant.


----------



## jmx

Antpax said:


> ¿Leyendo a gente que sí se molesta en seguir las reglas, y por tanto aprendiendo las mismas, aunque de manera inconsciente?


¡ Casi aciertas ! Quito un par de palabras y ya tienes la respuesta :

Leyendo (y oyendo) a gente

O sea, justo lo que hace todo el mundo.


----------



## ampurdan

Ciertamente, la RAE no inventó la gramática, que es intrínsica a cualquier forma de comunicación a mi entender, ni siquiera la gramática de la lengua española, que existía incluso antes, a nivel descriptivo, de que Nebrija tomara cartas en el asunto. La mayor parte de las reglas gramaticales que fija la RAE son normas tácitas preexistentes a su establecimiento positivo (la concordancia de sujeto y verbo), otras no (utilizar "la Canciller"). El objetivo de la RAE no es tanto inventar "el buen andar" sino reconocer cuál sea. Jmartins, probablemente los tiempos de la escuela te queden lejos, pero el uso continuo del lenguaje escrito durante estos años te ha permitido interiorizar la pauta del lenguaje correcto sin necesidad de memorizar norma alguna. Confío que en eso estaremos de acuerdo. Pues bien, todo ese lenguaje cultivado tiene como referencia una convención más o menos flexiblemente estable y universal, que es la que crean o adaptan las instituciones. Aparte de la RAE, tenemos los libros de estilo y glosarios terminológicos que utilizan periódicos, televisiones, universidades y todas las ramas de la ciencia. Es necesario ponerse de acuerdo. Luego se puede debatir si tal o cual decisión es más o menos adecuada, pero la existencia en sí de una referencia creo que es un bien a la hora de utilizar un lenguaje práctico para la comunicación profesional. Si esa institución debería ser la RAE u otra cosa, es otro tema de discusión...


----------



## jmx

ampurdan said:


> ... el uso continuo del lenguaje escrito durante estos años te ha permitido interiorizar la pauta del lenguaje correcto sin necesidad de memorizar norma alguna. Confío que en eso estaremos de acuerdo.


Lo que tú llamas "interiorizar la pauta del lenguaje correcto", yo lo llamo "interiorizar la pauta (o mejor, las pautas) de los registros formales/escritos del lenguaje". La diferencia puede parecer tonta, pero no lo es. Sobre todo porque la palabra "correcto" lleva implicita, si no para todos, para la mayoría de la gente, la noción de que ese es el único lenguaje realmente valioso. Para mí es sólo un registro más del lenguaje, y tiene como los otros sus propias ventajas e inconvenientes, sus propios límites. Porque la lengua está formada por todos sus registros, y todos son valiosos. A su manera, todos son "correctos". Esto lo repito y lo repetiré las veces que haga falta.





ampurdan said:


> Aparte de la RAE, tenemos los libros de estilo y glosarios terminológicos que utilizan periódicos, televisiones, universidades y todas las ramas de la ciencia.


Pero no me juntes churras con merinas. Un periódico es una empresa privada que puede obligar a sus periodistas a no usar "leísmos" o a llevar corbata. Pero a final de mes les paga un sueldo. Y si no les gustan las reglas, pueden cambiarse de empresa.


----------



## ampurdan

Todos los registros son correctos, pero no todos son igualmente adecuados a la situación.

El periódico es una empresa privada, pero tú y yo lo vamos a leer y podemos tomar como pauta su forma de escribir, que responde unas normas, ése es el sentido de lo que estaba diciendo. El lenguaje de prestigio es el que vamos a imitar en situaciones en que se requiera que demostremos nuestro dominio del idioma. Por supuesto, en mi casa no se me permitiría que hablara como "habla" una sentencia del Tribunal Supremo y si un niño quiere ser aceptado dentro de un determinado grupo, tendrá que dominar la forma de hablar de ese grupo...


----------



## jmx

ampurdan said:


> Todos los registros son correctos, pero no todos son igualmente adecuados a la situación.


Maravilloso, eso es lo que yo estoy diciendo pero ... ¿ es eso lo que dice la RAE ? ¿ es eso lo que dicen los restantes foreros ?

Yo creo que no.


----------



## Cecilio

ampurdan said:


> Ciertamente, la RAE no inventó la gramática, que es intrínsica a cualquier forma de comunicación a mi entender, ni siquiera la gramática de la lengua española, que existía incluso antes, a nivel descriptivo, de que Nebrija tomara cartas en el asunto. La mayor parte de las reglas gramaticales que fija la RAE son normas tácitas preexistentes a su establecimiento positivo (la concordancia de sujeto y verbo), otras no (utilizar "la Canciller"). El objetivo de la RAE no es tanto inventar "el buen andar" sino reconocer cuál sea. Jmartins, probablemente los tiempos de la escuela te queden lejos, pero el uso continuo del lenguaje escrito durante estos años te ha permitido interiorizar la pauta del lenguaje correcto sin necesidad de memorizar norma alguna. Confío que en eso estaremos de acuerdo. Pues bien, todo ese lenguaje cultivado tiene como referencia una convención más o menos flexiblemente estable y universal, que es la que crean o adaptan las instituciones. Aparte de la RAE, tenemos los libros de estilo y glosarios terminológicos que utilizan periódicos, televisiones, universidades y todas las ramas de la ciencia. Es necesario ponerse de acuerdo. Luego se puede debatir si tal o cual decisión es más o menos adecuada, pero la existencia en sí de una referencia creo que es un bien a la hora de utilizar un lenguaje práctico para la comunicación profesional. Si esa institución debería ser la RAE u otra cosa, es otro tema de discusión...



Hola, ampurdan. Estoy bastante de acuerdo con lo que dices en tu post. A mi entender sugieres un concepto que es muy importante en todas estas cuestiones: el de la flexibilidad. No sé si hay mucha gente dispuesta a que de verdad se abra algún tipo de debate sobre el papel de la RAE en la lengua española, en búsqueda de otras alternativas pero yo creo que es necesario.

Por cierto, una aclaración. El título de este hilo es muy general y puede dar pie a diversas interpretaciones, tal como veo después de leer las aportaciones (gracias a todos por todas ellas). Si se mantiene la expresión "gramaticalmente correcta", habría que entender por gramática un concepto tal vez ampliado, que incluyera ortografía, vocabulario, pronunciación, etc. Otra opción sería eliminar de la pregunta la palabra "gramaticalmente", con lo cual evitaríamos el posible uso más restringido del término "gramática". Sea como sea, hago estos comentarios como autor de esa frase, y en vista de por dónde van los conductos de esta discusión, que espero nos enriquezca un poco a todos.

En última instancia, es evidente que cada hablante de una lengua tiene su propio criterio personal de lo que es correcto o incorrecto, y sería un poco difícil encontrar a dos hablantes con exactamente el mismo criterio. Pero nadie vive aislado del resto, todos nacemos en una comunidad u otra y adaptamos nuestros criterios a lo que nos rodea. A medida que crecemos evoluciona nuestra percepción de la gramática, que va construyéndose al mismo tiempo que aparecen otro tipo de elementos, como es la educación escolar, el aprendizaje de la escritura, etc. En el contexto de la vida escolar el concepto de correcto o incorrecto se convierte en un elemento importante, que simplifica la tarea de aprendizaje. Nadie lo niega: es un concepto útil, fácil de entender. ¿De dónde proceden los criterios para decidir que una cosa es correcta o no? En cada comunidad lingüística, como es lógico, se establecen los criterios que se consideren oportunos, que pueden variar en el tiempo. Esos criterios quedan asentados en la sociedad a lo largo de los años y se convierten en algo cotidiano y en gran medida aceptado sin mayor debate. ¿Qué ocurre en el caso del español? El modelo vigente parece ser el siguiente: una institución (la RAE) copa casi toda la porción de prestigio, de manera que casi no tiene competencia. Esa es la raíz del problema. En el caso del español no suele haber muchas voces discrepantes porque se percibe el peso de la RAE como el de una enorme losa. ¿Cuál es el peligro? Que algunos se crean demasiado ese discurso único y se conviertan en verdaderos talibanes de la RAE, tachando de incorrecto lo que no cuadre con lo que dicta la doctrina y tachando de ignorantes a quienes se atreven a dudar. A veces parece como si esos defensores de la RAE tuvieran una necesidad de poner un "nihil obstat" a cualquier frase del idioma, y entonces, una vez dado el visto bueno, se sienten felices con esa pulcra PIEZA DE MUSEO. Porque eso es lo que consiguen: una pieza que queda muy bonita en una especie de museo. Pero el lenguaje vivo es otra cosa. Hay muchísimas expresiones, palabras, usos lingüísticos que no pueden ser tratados con el aldabonazo de la RAE, que requieren mucha más flexibilidad y muchos más matices. Por una parte soy crítico con la RAE pero aún lo soy más con los fanáticos de la RAE. Además, creo que en los foros de WR la gente no viene en general a escuchar doctrinas o a buscar el 'visto bueno'. La gente viene a ESCUCHAR, a valorar, a sacar conclusiones. Pregunta por lo correcto o lo incorrecto pero curiosamente no van a una gramática, o si han acudido a esa gramática la explicación no les satisface, y entonces quieren escuchar a alguien que les pueda guiar. Y quien quiera sólo dictámenes académicos puede pedirlos directamente. ¿Por qué no? Hay infinitas maneras de aprender una lengua. A mí me gustan las que se caracterizan por la flexibilidad.

Pongamos un ejemplo. En un anterior thread se discutía acerca de si la expresión "hablante nativo de español" era correcta en español. Mi opinión era que sí, en el sentido de que es una expresión que se utiliza muchísimo, que se va imponiendo, que es útil, y que tiene un uso científico indiscutible que se refleja en multitud de artículos y estudios en los que se habla de "hablantes nativos" con bastante normalidad. Por otra parte, otros foreros opinaban que ese uso del adjetivo "nativo" no estaba recogido en el DRAE y por lo tanto era incorrecto. Llegados a este punto, pregunto: ¿Qué significa "incorrecto" en este caso? ¿Qué debo sentir como hablante de español cuando utilizo una expresión que según mi sentido común es perfectamente aceptable, por los motivos que he explicado antes? ¿Qué hago? ¿Me autoprohibo el hecho de utilizarla? ¿Me convierto en mensajero de la RAE y, cada vez que oiga esa expresión corrijo a quien la diga? ¿Me pongo a hacer cola en la editorial que edita el DRAE hasta que salga una nueva edición del diccionario para ver si por fin es "correcto" utilizar esa expresión? Ante 
estas preguntas, mi solución es simple: utilizo esa expresión, y punto. Porque como hablante del idioma tengo siempre un margen, porque siempre hay algún margen frente a normas que parecen ianmovibles, porque del uso práctico o pedagógico del término "correcto/incorrecto" no se puede extraer una visión tan estrecha de lo que es correcto o no lo es.

A ese tipo de excesos me refería cuando planteaba este hilo.


----------



## ampurdan

Estoy bastante de acuerdo contigo, Cecilio. De todas formas, creo que la función de la RAE es fijar, en la medida de lo posible, criterios para la utilización, sobre todo, de los registros elevados de la lengua. La RAE no es ni creo que haya pretendido ser nunca la fuente misma del idioma. Otra cosa es cómo se utilicen sus diccionarios, gramáticas y ortografías. Por otra parte, en la práctica, como decía, creo que muchas otras instituciones, que siguen sólo en parte los criterios de la RAE, influyen en el idioma y en cierto modo es inevitable que así sea.


----------



## Maruja14

Vosotros, que escribís de esta forma tan "gramaticalmente correcta", decís que todos los "registros", son válidos.

No todos los "registros" son válidos. Es más, la mayoría no lo son. Aquí un "post" de un universitario de la Universidad de Sevilla:

_tambien he resivido el supuesto premio se me iso raro que un pais tan escaso de recursos ofresca esos premios lamentablemente no tengo coneciones con el extranjero pero tratare de soicitar ayuda con departamentos de interpol....
ojala produsca resultados... atentamente DAVID
_
Si este "registro" pertenece a un universitario y es válido, no quiero ni pensar cómo nos entenderemos en poco tiempo. Lo peor de todo es que este chico no sabe escribir mejor, es evidente, con lo que nos podemos hacer una idea de lo que nos espera.


----------



## ieracub

Hola, a todos:

¿Han leído "_Qué es el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_"_? _Léanlo. Más de alguno se puede llevar una grata sorpresa. Seleccioné los extractos que me gustan (lo destacado es mío):



> La norma no es sino el conjunto de preferencias lingüísticas vigentes en una comunidad de hablantes, adoptadas por consenso implícito entre sus miembros y convertidas en modelos de buen uso.
> 
> La norma surge, pues, del uso comúnmente aceptado y se impone a él, no por decisión o capricho de ninguna autoridad lingüística, sino porque asegura la existencia de un código compartido que preserva la eficacia de la lengua como instrumento de comunicación.
> 
> En ningún caso se ha conformado con repetir juicios heredados de la tradición normativa ...
> 
> La norma culta: El español no es idéntico en todos los lugares en que se habla. En cada país, e incluso en cada zona geográfica y culturalmente delimitada dentro de cada país, las preferencias lingüísticas de sus habitantes son distintas (...)
> 
> Por su carácter de lengua supranacional (...) el español constituye, en realidad, un conjunto de normas diversas, que comparten, no obstante, una amplia base común: la que se manifiesta en la expresión culta de nivel formal...
> 
> Pero debe tenerse siempre en cuenta que el empleo de una determinada forma de expresión resultará más o menos aceptable dependiendo de distintos factores. Así, las variedades regionales tienen su ámbito propio de uso, pero resultan anómalas fuera de sus límites. Muchos modos de expresión que no son aceptables en la comunicación formal, sea escrita u oral, se juzgan perfectamente normales en la conversación coloquial ...
> 
> Debido a la naturaleza relativa y cambiante de la norma, el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas *evita conscientemente, en la mayoría de los casos, el uso de los calificativos correcto o incorrecto, que tienden a ser interpretados de forma categórica*. Son más las veces en que se emplean expresiones matizadas, como _Se desaconseja por desusado...; No es normal hoy y debe evitarse...; No es propio del habla culta...; Esta es la forma mayoritaria y preferible, aunque también se usa_..., etc.
> 
> Ninguna de las variantes señaladas [lengua escrita,oral,literaria, culta,formal, informal,rural,etc] es en sí misma censurable, pues cada una de ellas sirve al propósito comunicativo dentro de sus límites,...
> 
> No obstante, es necesario saber que un buen manejo del idioma requiere el conocimiento de sus variados registros y su adecuación a las circunstancias concretas en que se produce el intercambio lingüístico, y que, en última instancia, solo el dominio del registro culto formal, que constituye la base de la norma y el soporte de la transmisión del conocimiento, permite a cada individuo desarrollar todo su potencial en el seno de su comunidad.


 
¡A ver si nos dejamos de ser más papistas que el Papa! 

Saludos.


----------



## Maruja14

El diccionario panhispánico de dudas, a pesar de este bonito y políticamente correcto artículo, que, evidentemente tiene por objeto complacer a todo el mundo, hace distinciones claras entre lo que son hablas de diversas partes del mundo y lo que es "incorrecto".

En cientos de los artículos del mismo, se habla de "usos indebidos" (¿incorrectos?) y da ejemplos de lo que es "*correcto*" (exactamente con este término). 


Y para los que dicen que la RAE impone y, de tu artículo:

La norma surge, pues, del uso comúnmente aceptado y se impone a él, no por decisión o capricho de ninguna autoridad lingüística, sino porque asegura la existencia de un código compartido que preserva la eficacia de la lengua como instrumento de comunicación.


----------



## fcerceau

Gramaticalmente: Conforme a las reglas de la gramática.
La pregunta: ¿Para qué sirve una frase gramaticalmente correcta?, me parece que tiene algunos vicios:
Para qué sirve una frase?, eso depende.
gramaticalmente correcta?, para eso mismo, para que este conforme a las reglas de la gramática. Para mi el hecho de que un grupo de personas hable mal no justifica un debate de "evolución". Tampoco me parece adecuado hablar de "todo el mundo" o de "America.." porque somos muchos, los que hablamos, mal o bien.


----------



## susantash

Cecilio said:


> Sin duda, en mis clases de inglés, como en cualquier clase de idiomas, antes o después se han de utilizar términos como "correcto/"incorrecto", etc., porque de lo contrario no habría manera de concretar nada. En el día a día se impone también el sentido práctico, y el sentido común. Sin embargo, lo que quiero decir es que esos conceptos gramaticales son siempre relativos y revisables, y el profesor debe ir con cuidado a la hora de aplicarlos. El proceso de aprender/enseñar es muy complejo y hay que estar atento a muchas variantes.


 
Estoy muy de acuerdo como docente contigo. Yo trato de que mis alumnos aprendan un Inglés "correcto" (lo que para mí es "Estandar") porque seguramente van a tener que usar esa variedad del idioma en su trabajo, (prácticamente ese es él único ámbito en que mis alumnos deben usar el Inglés)pero también me aseguro de que aprendan el "otro" Inglés, el no-estándar simplemente porque es bastante probable que lo vayan a escuchar en canciones, en alguna película etc; y todo el esquema del Inglés "correcto" se les venga abajo. Sin embargo también me aseguro de que entiendan en qué tipo de ámbitos es aceptada esa variedad no-estándar y en que tipo de ámbitos NO se acepta. Hace poco escuché algo que dijo un profesor de una universidad española, que me quedó grabado: El dijo que una persona que está en su casa con su familia puede andar en bata o camisón y pantuflas si se le antoja, pero al mismo tiempo sabe que si se tiene que ir a trabajar a la oficina se tiene que poner un traje (o cualquier tipo de ropa formal) y que lo mismo pasa con el lenguaje. Hay situaciones que requieren una variedad y otras que requieren otra.


----------



## alexacohen

Una frase gramaticalmente correcta, si no significa nada, no sirve para nada.
"Yo como un piano" es una frase absolutamente impecable desde el punto de vista gramatical; y también una absoluta estupidez.
Alexa


----------



## trail

alexacohen said:


> "Yo como un piano" es una frase absolutamente impecable desde el punto de vista gramatical; *y también una absoluta estupidez.*


Creo que este francés no estaría de acuerdo con eso :

lacuevadelbrujo.blogcindario.com/2006/12/00888-michael-lotito.html

(Pero concuerdo con lo que dices).


----------

